# Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional



## 1srelluc

About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.

_A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.

The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.

"The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.

Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.

Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.

Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

mail-in ballots is a form of ballot box stuffing, but the Democrats call it "voting rights"


----------



## Concerned American

1srelluc said:


> About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.
> 
> _A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.
> 
> The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.
> 
> Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.
> 
> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.
> 
> Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_


What was the split on the ruling--did it follow party lines?  Just curious.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> What was the split on the ruling--did it follow party lines?  Just curious.



This was going to end up at the state SC no matter what, so the court just hurried the process


----------



## beautress

1srelluc said:


> About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.
> 
> _A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.
> 
> The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.
> 
> Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.
> 
> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.
> 
> Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_



"_A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans."  _


----------



## Turtlesoup

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mail-in ballots is a form of ballot box stuffing, but the Democrats call it "voting rights"


They feel they got the RIGHT TO CHEAT.........


----------



## Otis Mayfield

1srelluc said:


> About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.
> 
> _A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.
> 
> The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.
> 
> Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.
> 
> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.
> 
> Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_




*Approximately 1.38 million voters have expressed their interest in voting by mail permanently. If presented to the people, a constitutional amendment to end the Article VII, Section 1 requirement of in-person voting is likely to be adopted. But a constitutional amendment must be presented to the people and adopted into our fundamental law before legislation authorizing no-excuse mail-in voting can 'be placed upon our statute books,'" the opinion said.










						Commonwealth Court rules mail-in voting unconstitutional
					

Pennsylvania's mail-in voting law, Act 77, has been ruled unconstitutional by Commonwealth Court.




					www.wgal.com
				



*
This is what the real news is saying.

1. Mail in voting is popular.

2. The state constitution will have to be changed.

3. People are more than willing to change the state constitution.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> This was going to end up at the state SC no matter waht, so the court just hurried the process


Somebody fart?


----------



## BlindBoo

Concerned American said:


> What was the split on the ruling--did it follow party lines?  Just curious.


The three Republican judges agreed with Republican challengers — *including 11 Republican lawmakers who actually voted for the law* — and ruled that no-excuse mail-in voting is prohibited under the state constitution, until the constitution is changed to allow it.

The two Democrats on the panel dissented. 

The state Supreme Court — where an appeal was expected shortly — has a 5-2 Democratic majority.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Otis Mayfield said:


> *Approximately 1.38 million voters have expressed their interest in voting by mail permanently. If presented to the people, a constitutional amendment to end the Article VII, Section 1 requirement of in-person voting is likely to be adopted. But a constitutional amendment must be presented to the people and adopted into our fundamental law before legislation authorizing no-excuse mail-in voting can 'be placed upon our statute books,'" the opinion said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonwealth Court rules mail-in voting unconstitutional
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania's mail-in voting law, Act 77, has been ruled unconstitutional by Commonwealth Court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wgal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This is what the real news is saying.
> 
> 1. Mail in voting is popular.
> 
> 2. The state constitution will have to be changed.
> 
> 3. People are more than willing to change the state constitution.



I am not convinced the PA SC will find it unconstitutional


----------



## WEATHER53

About 3% of all voters are in such a condition or circumstance that makes Mail in the only feasible method.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

1srelluc said:


> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, *most of them Democrats*, out of 6.9 million total cast.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> About 3% of all voters are in such a condition or circumstance that makes Mail in the only feasible method.



There is no good reason to limit it to only those people.  Multiple states have been doing almost 100% mail in voting for years and nobody ever cared till you were told to


----------



## lennypartiv

Votes in 2020 were fraudulent votes.

---Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional – Mail-In Voting on Hold---









						BREAKING BIG: Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional - Mail-In Voting on Hold
					

A statewide court in Pennsylvania ruled on Friday the expansive two-year-old mail-in voting is unconstitutional. According to a Commonwealth Court filing released Friday,  Act 77 which allows residents to vote by mail in Pennsylvania, violates Article VII, Section 1 of the Pennsylvania...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Turtlesoup said:


> They feel they got the RIGHT TO CHEAT.........


apparently so


----------



## Golfing Gator

lennypartiv said:


> Votes in 2020 were fraudulent votes.
> 
> ---Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional – Mail-In Voting on Hold---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING BIG: Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional - Mail-In Voting on Hold
> 
> 
> A statewide court in Pennsylvania ruled on Friday the expansive two-year-old mail-in voting is unconstitutional. According to a Commonwealth Court filing released Friday,  Act 77 which allows residents to vote by mail in Pennsylvania, violates Article VII, Section 1 of the Pennsylvania...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com



That is not what they ruled.  Why must you lie?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Golfing Gator said:


> There is no good reason to limit it to only those people.  Multiple states have been doing almost 100% mail in voting for years and nobody ever cared till you were told to


Exactly.

Half the MAGAturds are in on the con, at this point. They know the election was not stolen. But they think keeping the big lie alive will help Republicans pass more laws to suppress the vote and to steal future elections.

And the other half are gullible rubes who actually believe this nonsense.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Golfing Gator said:


> That is not what they ruled.  Why must you lie?


accentually that is what it means


----------



## 1srelluc

Golfing Gator said:


> There is no good reason to limit it to only those people.  Multiple states have been doing almost 100% mail in voting for years and nobody ever cared till you were told to


Unfettered "no cause" mail-in voting is just a open invitation to shenanigans, I've said that for years, mostly back when CO first went to it. Drop boxes are another piss-poor idea.

That said I've sort of come around on early voting since, once we got our feet under us, we used it to help defeat the dems here in Virginia.

LOL....The dems passed into law a 45 day early voting period thinking they would never lose another election but the right-leaning weaponized it against them and ran-up the percentages big time in the red counties.....It was glorious.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> accentually that is what it means



No, that is not what it means. It means (if it is upheld) it would be fraudulent to do it in the future.


----------



## WEATHER53

Golfing Gator said:


> There is no good reason to limit it to only those people.  Multiple states have been doing almost 100% mail in voting for years and nobody ever cared till you were told to


Nobody cared until the numbers swelled dramatically in one direction. It’s fake to offer that it has always been as the current one just was.
Voting is important. act like  it is and pay attention or don’t vote


----------



## lennypartiv

Golfing Gator said:


> No, that is not what it means. It means (if it is upheld) it would be fraudulent to do it in the future.


If it's unconstitutional, it's illegal to do it anytime.


----------



## Golfing Gator

1srelluc said:


> Unfettered "no cause" mail-in voting is just a open invitation to shenanigans, I've said that for years, mostly back when CO first went to it. Drop boxes are another piss-poor idea.



And yet nobody has ever found any shenanigans in the states that have been doing it for 10 plus years.


----------



## Golfing Gator

lennypartiv said:


> If it's unconstitutional, it's illegal to do it anytime.



But it was not deemed so in 2020, thus those votes are legal.   The ruling cannot impact what has already taken place.

If the change a speed limit on a road from 45 to 30 you cannot get a ticket for going 45 before it was changed


----------



## WEATHER53

Taking a wizz is too taxing for lib loons and they feel someone else should do it for them or just mail it in.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

1srelluc said:


> Unfettered "no cause" mail-in voting is just a open invitation to shenanigans




You DO understand that we all know you are lying, right? That your stated reasons have NOTHING to do with your opposition to mail in voting...

....right?


----------



## g5000

_The bipartisan law was praised by both sides when it was passed, but it became a target of conservatives during the 2020 election, as former President Donald J. Trump unspooled falsehoods and lies about fraud involving mail-in voting._* Eleven of the 14 lawmakers who sued to kill the law voted for it in 2019.









						Pennsylvania Court Says State’s Mail Voting Law Is Unconstitutional
					

The decision, which could deal a blow to voting access in a critical battleground state, was immediately appealed.




					www.nytimes.com
				



*
What we have here, ladies and gentleman, is genuine sore loser partisan hackery.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> Nobody cared until the numbers swelled dramatically in one direction.


Which was a reflection of the number of covid denier idiots like you. So pat yourself on the back.


----------



## bodecea

Golfing Gator said:


> That is not what they ruled.  Why must you lie?


Lying is part of the orange cult canon.


----------



## Golfing Gator

g5000 said:


> _The bipartisan law was praised by both sides when it was passed, but it became a target of conservatives during the 2020 election, as former President Donald J. Trump unspooled falsehoods and lies about fraud involving mail-in voting._* Eleven of the 14 lawmakers who sued to kill the law voted for it in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Court Says State’s Mail Voting Law Is Unconstitutional
> 
> 
> The decision, which could deal a blow to voting access in a critical battleground state, was immediately appealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What we have here, ladies and gentleman, is genuine sore loser partisan hackery.



The PA SC has a 5/2 Dem/Repub mix, not sure this ruling will stand up when it gets to them


----------



## Otis Mayfield

*The Wolf administration released the following statement in response to the ruling:

"The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal.

"The Republican-controlled legislature passed Act 77 with strong bipartisan support in 2019 to make voting more safe, secure, and accessible and millions of Pennsylvanians have embraced it.

"The simple fact is that despite near-unanimous Republican legislative support for this historic update to Pennsylvania election law, they now want to strip away mail-in voting in the service of the 'big lie.'

"The strength of our democracy and our country depends on eligible voters casting their ballot and selecting their leaders. We need leaders to support removing more barriers to voting, not trying to silence the people."










						Commonwealth Court rules mail-in voting unconstitutional
					

Pennsylvania's mail-in voting law, Act 77, has been ruled unconstitutional by Commonwealth Court.




					www.wgal.com
				



*

More real news.

The governor is going to appeal the decision to the state supreme court.


----------



## 1srelluc

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You DO understand that we all know you are lying, right? That your stated reasons have NOTHING to do with your opposition to mail in voting...
> 
> ....right?


So you are going to peck-out that I'm a liar for a held belief? 

Strike one.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

The Wolf administration released the following statement in response to the ruling:

"The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal.

"The Republican-controlled legislature passed Act 77 with strong bipartisan support in 2019 to make voting more safe, secure, and accessible and millions of Pennsylvanians have embraced it.

"The simple fact is that despite near-unanimous Republican legislative support for this historic update to Pennsylvania election law, they now want to strip away mail-in voting in the service of the 'big lie.'

"The strength of our democracy and our country depends on eligible voters casting their ballot and selecting their leaders. We need leaders to support removing more barriers to voting, not trying to silence the people."









						Commonwealth Court rules mail-in voting unconstitutional
					

Pennsylvania's mail-in voting law, Act 77, has been ruled unconstitutional by Commonwealth Court.




					www.wgal.com
				






This is what the real news says.

The governor is appealing the lower court decision to the state supreme court.

Everyone loves mail in voting.


----------



## imawhosure

Golfing Gator said:


> The PA SC has a 5/2 Dem/Repub mix, not sure this ruling will stand up when it gets to them



With the mix of judges, I have to agree with Golfing on this one.

But I will say that IF it is held up, it should tell everyone the lengths the Left went to on insuring their win.  If it was in force at the time, 2 million votes would have been ILLEGAL, and over 90% of them were for Biden.

For a comparison, this was the 1st time this was in effect.  In essence........using Gators example, speed limit was 35 for forever, changed to 45 and seen to be terrible for safety for 2 years, so changed back to 35.

And by the way, if the Left manages to resurrect its voting rights bill, no matter what any Supreme court in any state says, you will have this EVERYWHERE unless the Supreme Court of the United States decides it is unconstitutional.  You willing to bet on them doing that?


----------



## g5000

Eleven of the 14 lawmakers who sued to kill the law voted for it in 2019.

These fucktards have zero qualms about obliterating their integrity and acting like raging hypocrites because they know the rube herd will let them get away with it.


----------



## WEATHER53

1srelluc said:


> So you are going to peck-out that I'm a liar for a held belief?
> 
> Strike one.


TheyNever offer fact rebuttal. Just name call


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> No, that is not what it means. It means (if it is upheld) it would be fraudulent to do it in the future.


Agreed

if it were up to me no mail-in or absentee ballots would be allowed except for uniformed military serving overseas


----------



## task0778

IMHO, this is the salient part:

_According to a Commonwealth Court filing released Friday, the court ruled that Act 77, allowing residents to vote by mail in Pennsylvania, violates Article VII, Section 1 of the Pennsylvania constitution.

The Commonwealth Court denied the Pa. Department of State acting secretary’s application for summary relief.

In the ruling, Commonwealth Court President Judge Mary Hannah Leavitt wrote, “If presented to the people, a constitutional amendment to end Article VII, Section 1 requirement of in-person voting is likely to be adopted. But a constitutional amendment must be presented to the people and adopted into our fundamental law before legislation allowing no-excuse mail-in voting can be ‘placed upon our statute books.'”_

Which I think means that the Pennsylvania State Constitution requires in-person voting, and therefore Act 77 that allows mail-in is unconstitutional.  Did Act 77 allow no-excuse mail-in voting?  Dunno.  Does the PA Constitution permit exceptions for certain people to vote by mail?  Dunno.  [I assume Act 77 was legislation passed by the PA state congress.]

As far as I know, the court did not say anything about the disposition of mail-in ballots in the 2020 election, nor does it actually say anything about voter fraud.  But we'll see what the PA state Supreme Court has to say, will they agree that a constitutional amendment is required to allow mail-in voting of any kind?


----------



## 22lcidw

Golfing Gator said:


> But it was not deemed so in 2020, thus those votes are legal.   The ruling cannot impact what has already taken place.
> 
> If the change a speed limit on a road from 45 to 30 you cannot get a ticket for going 45 before it was changed


It is not about legality but abusing a system set up to help people to vote. Which got us what we see today. So as people destroy things meant to improve a way of doing things, all others suffer for it. I am not of the Village. I understand the Village though. The Village is 2000 B.C.


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> Eleven of the 14 lawmakers who sued to kill the law voted for it in 2019.


Its seems only conservatives are capable of learning from their mistakes


----------



## task0778

imawhosure said:


> And by the way, if the Left manages to resurrect its voting rights bill, no matter what any Supreme court in any state says, you will have this EVERYWHERE unless the Supreme Court of the United States decides it is unconstitutional. You willing to bet on them doing that?



They sure as hell will if they can ever get 50 votes +1 in the Senate to abolish the filibuster, and a democrat in the WH who will sign it.  Plus I think also a democrat-held House.


----------



## 1srelluc

WEATHER53 said:


> TheyNever offer fact rebuttal. Just name call


I give them three strikes before I ignore them....I'd just sooner some of them get it over with in one fell swoop as their body of work is ill-redeemable for the most part.....Economy of motion and all that.


----------



## bravoactual

1srelluc said:


> About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.
> 
> _A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.
> 
> The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.
> 
> Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.
> 
> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.
> 
> Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_



The Reich Wing Noise Machine overjoyed by loss of Voter Rights.  Why am I not surprised.


----------



## WEATHER53

bravoactual said:


> The Reich Wing Noise Machine overjoyed by loss of Voter Rights.  Why am I not surprised.


Two impeachment attempts that were defeated
Reality sucks for you emoters.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> That is not what they ruled.  Why must you lie?


You have proved once AGAIN that you can't read. Here's what your MSM, ABC in Harrisburg said.  Notice that I included the link.  Court finds Pennsylvania mail-in voting law unconstitutional, appeal anticipated  That is exactly what it ruled.  LIAR, you're projecting AGAIN.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Otis Mayfield said:


> The Wolf administration released the following statement in response to the ruling:
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal.
> 
> "The Republican-controlled legislature passed Act 77 with strong bipartisan support in 2019 to make voting more safe, secure, and accessible and millions of Pennsylvanians have embraced it.
> 
> "The simple fact is that despite near-unanimous Republican legislative support for this historic update to Pennsylvania election law, they now want to strip away mail-in voting in the service of the 'big lie.'
> 
> "The strength of our democracy and our country depends on eligible voters casting their ballot and selecting their leaders. We need leaders to support removing more barriers to voting, not trying to silence the people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonwealth Court rules mail-in voting unconstitutional
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania's mail-in voting law, Act 77, has been ruled unconstitutional by Commonwealth Court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wgal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the real news says.
> 
> The governor is appealing the lower court decision to the state supreme court.
> 
> Everyone loves mail in voting.


See video below.


----------



## BlindBoo

lennypartiv said:


> If it's unconstitutional, it's illegal to do it anytime.


The law was passed by the Republican led Pa legislature.  It will now go to the States Supreme court.  Even if they declare it unconstitutional it will simple reverse the law going forward.


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> Its seems only conservatives are capable of learning from their mistakes


BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!

If Trump had won, they'd be silent as the grave and you know it.

Trump and his lickspittle camp followers are the Worst.  Sore.  Losers.  Ever.


----------



## Concerned American

Otis Mayfield said:


> The Wolf administration released the following statement in response to the ruling:
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal.
> 
> "The Republican-controlled legislature passed Act 77 with strong bipartisan support in 2019 to make voting more safe, secure, and accessible and millions of Pennsylvanians have embraced it.
> 
> "The simple fact is that despite near-unanimous Republican legislative support for this historic update to Pennsylvania election law, they now want to strip away mail-in voting in the service of the 'big lie.'
> 
> "The strength of our democracy and our country depends on eligible voters casting their ballot and selecting their leaders. We need leaders to support removing more barriers to voting, not trying to silence the people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonwealth Court rules mail-in voting unconstitutional
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania's mail-in voting law, Act 77, has been ruled unconstitutional by Commonwealth Court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wgal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the real news says.
> 
> The governor is appealing the lower court decision to the state supreme court.
> 
> Everyone loves mail in voting.


I think that story pretty much confirms GP--Court finds Pennsylvania mail-in voting law unconstitutional, LOL, don't you people read?


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> But it was not deemed so in 2020, thus those votes are legal.   The ruling cannot impact what has already taken place.
> 
> If the change a speed limit on a road from 45 to 30 you cannot get a ticket for going 45 before it was changed


What you are saying is that cheating Trump happened but we are not going to do a thing about it. So you admit Trump was defrauded. About time.


----------



## Lastamender

g5000 said:


> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> If Trump had won, they'd be silent as the grave and you know it.
> 
> Trump and his lickspittle camp followers are the Worst.  Sore.  Losers.  Ever.


Trump did win.


----------



## g5000

Lastamender said:


> What you are saying is that cheating Trump happened but we are not going to do a thing about it. So you admit Trump was defrauded. About time.


None of the votes were fraudulent, dipshit.

Trump lost and now some of the very same people who voted for that law have now gone into full Sore Loser Mode.

Their motives are as transparent as Trump Vodka.


----------



## 22lcidw

g5000 said:


> None of the votes were fraudulent, dipshit.
> 
> Trump lost and now some of the very same people who voted for that law have now gone into full Sore Loser Mode.
> 
> Their motives are as transparent as Trump Vodka.


You are not believed.


----------



## g5000

22lcidw said:


> You are not believed.


Only by delusional tards.


----------



## lennypartiv

Lastamender said:


> Trump did win.


Exactly.  Now all they have to do is throw out the fraudulent votes.


----------



## Vrenn

Golfing Gator said:


> There is no good reason to limit it to only those people.  Multiple states have been doing almost 100% mail in voting for years and nobody ever cared till you were told to



I demand that a recount be done in Colorado for the 2014 Election and every election since.  (mail-in voting since 2013).  We demand our time so get with it.


----------



## Coyote

1srelluc said:


> About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.
> 
> _A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.
> 
> The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.
> 
> Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.
> 
> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.
> 
> Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_


...yet the Republican had no issue during the primaries...


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> None of the votes were fraudulent, dipshit.
> 
> Trump lost and now some of the very same people who voted for that law have now gone into full Sore Loser Mode.
> 
> Their motives are as transparent as Trump Vodka.


_*All of the mail in ballots were illegal, especially those that did not adhere to already in place voting laws and standards before The Election Thieves Illegally changed them at the last minute possible.  It was an egregious attack on our Democracy, and Insurrection was at hand, and you got away with it.*_


----------



## Coyote

WEATHER53 said:


> Two impeachment attempts that were defeated
> Reality sucks for you emoters.


nope..they were successful, he was impeached.


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> Only by delusional tards.


*You are delusional, and God sent you that delusion so you would be consumed by lies, because you do not love Truth.  God has washed His hands of you.*


----------



## Lastamender

g5000 said:


> None of the votes were fraudulent, dipshit.
> 
> Trump lost and now some of the very same people who voted for that law have now gone into full Sore Loser Mode.
> 
> Their motives are as transparent as Trump Vodka.


Over 1 million PA. votes were fraudulent. The people of that state did not vote their jobs away.


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> If Trump had won, they'd be silent as the grave and you know it.


About mail-in ballots?

the trump base?

not on your life because mail-in ballots represent a built-in and continuing advantage for democrats

but if you mean only trump that may be true

because thats human nature


----------



## lennypartiv

The Original Tree said:


> _*All of the mail in ballots were illegal*_


And we know the mail in ballots were for Biden.


----------



## Delldude

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mail-in ballots is a form of ballot box stuffing, but the Democrats call it "voting rights"


No, it's what's done with them between the voter and the poll that can become box stuffing.


----------



## BlindBoo

Concerned American said:


> I think that story pretty much confirms GP--Court finds Pennsylvania mail-in voting law unconstitutional, LOL, don't you people read?


3-2 partisan split.  It will go to the States Supreme Court.


----------



## g5000

Eleventy-five million illegal Mexicans voted for Joe Biden.  Two hundred and eighty-three thousand Democrats voted for Biden twice.  The Italians used a military space satellite to change Trump votes to Biden votes.  China mailed 800,000 bamboo ballots to Arizona pre-marked for Biden.  The Democrat-controlled election commission in California mailed water soluble ballots to the registered Republicans in that state.
'
"I want to bleev it, so it must be true!"


----------



## g5000

The Democrats are evil geniuses.  They somehow hypnotized a bunch of Republicans into voting for a mail-in ballot law.

Only now have those Republicans woken from their spell and realized they were hoodwinked.

Yeah.

"I was for it before I was against it."


----------



## BlindBoo

Mac-7 said:


> About mail-in ballots?
> 
> the trump base?
> 
> not on your life because mail-in ballots represent a built-in and continuing advantage for democrats
> 
> but of you mean only trump that may be true



That's only a recent development.  It use to be an advantage for the GOP......until it wasn't.  So now of course the neo-gop whine like bitches in heat because it advantages the Democrats.


----------



## Delldude

Coyote said:


> ...yet the Republican had no issue during the primaries...


Passed in 2019, by Republicans.


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> The Democrats are evil geniuses.  They somehow hypnotized a bunch of Republicans into voting for a mail-in ballot law.
> 
> Only now have those Republicans woken from their spell and realized they were hoodwinked.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> "I was for it before I was against it."


*Nice deflection since you know The STEAL was REAL.*


----------



## Clipper

Concerned American said:


> You have proved once AGAIN that you can't read. Here's what your MSM, ABC in Harrisburg said.  Notice that I included the link.  Court finds Pennsylvania mail-in voting law unconstitutional, appeal anticipated  That is exactly what it ruled.  LIAR, you're projecting AGAIN.


It won't change the fact that Trump got his ass beat by Biden no matter what they do, so save the jizzing on yourself act for something else.

Like maybe another Ape reinstatement date this August.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

lennypartiv said:


> Votes in 2020 were fraudulent votes.
> 
> ---Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional – Mail-In Voting on Hold---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING BIG: Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional - Mail-In Voting on Hold
> 
> 
> A statewide court in Pennsylvania ruled on Friday the expansive two-year-old mail-in voting is unconstitutional. According to a Commonwealth Court filing released Friday,  Act 77 which allows residents to vote by mail in Pennsylvania, violates Article VII, Section 1 of the Pennsylvania...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


The thread premise is a lie.


----------



## BlindBoo

lennypartiv said:


> Exactly.  Now all they have to do is throw out the fraudulent votes.


Nah you guys said the state legislatures have the power.  The Republican controlled Pa legislature passed the election laws in place for 2020 in Pa and since they lost, the same Republicans have been suing their own law.  What a bunch of Whinny Losers.  Meh, Trumpbait, it figures.

The Supreme Court will straighten it out for them


----------



## The Original Tree

Clipper said:


> It won't change the fact that Trump got his ass beat by Biden no matter what they do, so save the jizzing on yourself act for something else.
> 
> Like maybe another Ape reinstatement date this August.


*The Steal Was Real*


----------



## Clipper

The Original Tree said:


> *Nice deflection since you know The STEAL was REAL.*


Where'd you get that idea?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> You have proved once AGAIN that you can't read. Here's what your MSM, ABC in Harrisburg said.  Notice that I included the link.  Court finds Pennsylvania mail-in voting law unconstitutional, appeal anticipated  That is exactly what it ruled.  LIAR, you're projecting AGAIN.



And nothing in that link either about the 2020 votes being fraudulent.  

You are truly the dumbest of the dumb shits on this forum.  My doorknob is smarter than you


----------



## Golfing Gator

lennypartiv said:


> Exactly.  Now all they have to do is throw out the fraudulent votes.



You should hold your breath until that happens


----------



## 22lcidw

g5000 said:


> Only by delusional tards.


Whatever you call it, it exists. And you are not trusted anymore. You are the power. You make the rules. You pushed for rights for those who were denied and became the oppressor when rights were won. Many who have won those rights play the system set up because it easier. And it affects those living in areas as there are those weak and promote the easier way out. You just cannot believe that there are people who do not vote Prog who are concerned but are tired and have been tired of not seeing improvements in areas of poverty except for the endless excuse makers who have a good living for it. The real winners are of sexuality who have replaced hetero males in everything and are not as good. Of course, the white guys like Biden are still in power. At some point it will cost ten billion dollars to build a Navy Destroyer and we will decompose from it all because of costs.


----------



## g5000

Any day now Trump will be reinstated.

Then he will call inflation a hoax, issue press releases taking credit for the record stock market, blame China for the supply chain snarls, call Zelensky and tell him he will send arms if he can build a Trump Tower in Kyiv (whatever happened to Kiev?), hire more people who will end up resigning in disgrace, hold rallies where the Trumptards will line up for  miles to get the wonderful terrific Trump Vaccine, finally go on a "date" with Ivanka (wink wink), call into OAN daily to talk about how much better than Lincoln and Jefferson he is, and pack on another 60 pounds.


----------



## Concerned American

Clipper said:


> It won't change the fact that Trump got his ass beat by Biden no matter what they do, so save the jizzing on yourself act for something else.
> 
> Like maybe another Ape reinstatement date this August.


Blah, blah, blah.  You just proved reading is not your high suit either.  The court ruled, it is being challenged, end of story.  Apparently you are more concerned than I am as you are getting your panties a twisted up about a nothing burger story.


----------



## The Original Tree

Clipper said:


> Where'd you get that idea?


*1,000s of affidavits sworn under penalty of law to The FRAUD they witnessed.  Faux Joe, will forever have an asterisk next to his name.  I have to give you credit for your successful insurrection.  You finally pulled it off.*


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> What you are saying is that cheating Trump happened but we are not going to do a thing about it. So you admit Trump was defrauded. About time.



There was no cheating, the voters of Pa followed the law as it was written.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Golfing Gator said:


> No, that is not what it means. It means (if it is upheld) it would be fraudulent to do it in the future.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Clipper

Concerned American said:


> I think that story pretty much confirms GP--Court finds Pennsylvania mail-in voting law unconstitutional, LOL, don't you people read?


Was it unconstitutional before Biden cleaned your boy's clock & relegated him to loser status & a fucking has been who can't even Tweet?

If you braindead cultists had at least half a brain that functions clearly you'd let Trump crawl back under the rock he slithered out from under.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> Blah, blah, blah.  You just proved reading is not your high suit either.  The court ruled, it is being challenged, end of story.  Apparently you are more concerned than I am as you are getting your panties a twisted up about a nothing burger story.



The court did not rule the votes of 2020 were fraudulent, why do you keep lying so much?


----------



## Golfing Gator

JusticeHammer said:


> You're an idiot.



That means so much coming from you.


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

lennypartiv said:


> Votes in 2020 were fraudulent votes.
> 
> ---Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional – Mail-In Voting on Hold---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING BIG: Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional - Mail-In Voting on Hold
> 
> 
> A statewide court in Pennsylvania ruled on Friday the expansive two-year-old mail-in voting is unconstitutional. According to a Commonwealth Court filing released Friday,  Act 77 which allows residents to vote by mail in Pennsylvania, violates Article VII, Section 1 of the Pennsylvania...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com



The pieces are slowly coming together


----------



## Golfing Gator

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


> The pieces are slowly coming together



Yep, any day now!


----------



## ColonelAngus

The PA legislators changed voting laws in direct conflict with their own state constitution.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Golfing Gator said:


> That means so much coming from you.


Truth means a lot.


----------



## g5000

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The thread premise is a lie.


Yep.  I just read the ruling and there is no claim of fraud by the court.

The ruling can be read here:  Court ruling puts mail-in voting on hold in Pennsylvania

This is not the first time lennypartiv has made shit up.


----------



## The Original Tree

Golfing Gator said:


> There was no cheating, the voters of Pa followed the law as it was written.


*Sorry but they violated The LAW and conducted an Illegal Election when they ILLEGALLY CHANGED THE LAW.  This disenfranchised millions of voters.

The STEAL IS REAL!*


----------



## Concerned American

Clipper said:


> Was it unconstitutional before Biden cleaned your boy's clock & relegated him to loser status & a fucking has been who can't even Tweet?
> 
> If you braindead cultists had at least half a brain that functions clearly you'd let Trump crawl back under the rock he slithered out from under.


Trump would probably stay lost in your head if you morons didn't resurrect him every other post.  The OP was about PA court ruling mail in voting unconstitutional--plain and simple--Nowhere in the story was Trump mentioned.  Try again moron.


----------



## Clipper

The Original Tree said:


> *1,000s of affidavits sworn under penalty of law to The FRAUD they witnessed.  Faux Joe, will forever have an asterisk next to his name.  I have to give you credit for your successful insurrection.  You finally pulled it off.*


Really? Does your boy know about them? Why hasen't he used some of the "stop the steal" cash he's collected & done something about all those affidavits? 

Duh


----------



## Golfing Gator

JusticeHammer said:


> Truth means a lot.



Maybe one day you will post something that is the truth, till then you are just one more mindless partisan drone that has the reading comprehension of a 2dn grader


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> Sorry but they violated The LAW and conducted an Illegal Election when they ILLEGALLY CHANGED THE LAW. This disenfranchised millions of voters.



They did not violate the law, the law passed by the GOP majority Pa Congress made voting by mail legal.   The voters followed the law as it was given to them.


----------



## The Original Tree

Clipper said:


> Really? Does your boy know about them? Why hasen't he used some of the "stop the steal" cash he's collected & done something about all those affidavits?
> 
> Duh


*The STEAL WAS REAL.

Asterisk Joe and Cameltoe Hoe should be removed from office.*


----------



## jc456

I told you all it was illegally done.


----------



## The Original Tree

Golfing Gator said:


> They did not violate the law, the law passed by the GOP majority Pa Congress made voting by mail legal.   The voters followed the law as it was given to them.


*Silly Boy, Trix are for Kids!









						Mark Levin Details How Democrats in Pennsylvania Changed the Rules on Election Fraud
					

Conservative talk radio host and constitutional scholar Mark Levin used his Sunday night program on Fox News Channel to explain how Pennsylvania changed election laws and rules in order to




					townhall.com
				




The STEAL WAS REAL.

Asterisk Joe and Cameltoe Hoe should be removed from office.*


----------



## Golfing Gator

jc456 said:


> I told you all it was illegally done.



It was not illegally done.  The Congress of PA passed the law and the people of the state followed the law.  If it is later determined the law was unconstitutional (which has not been decided for good yet) it has no impact on what took place prior to the ruling.


----------



## jc456

lennypartiv said:


> If it's unconstitutional, it's illegal to do it anytime.


again, mail in voting has no chain of custody.  ZERO never has, never will.

BTW, I've said this since Trump won in 2016.  Harvesting is what they call it.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Such a good ruling.

UNIVERSAL MAIL IN BALLOTING IS BULLSHIT.


----------



## Golfing Gator

ColonelAngus said:


> Such a good ruling.
> 
> UNIVERSAL MAIL IN BALLOTING IS BULLSHIT.



It is not over yet, it now goes to the PA SC.

Not to mention that multiple states have been doing it for a decade and you people never whined about it till your god lost


----------



## The Original Tree

jc456 said:


> again, mail in voting has no chain of custody.  ZERO never has, never will.


*This is why Asterisk Joe and Cameltoe Hoe need to be removed from office.*


----------



## JLW

The ruling was made by a Pennsylvania State appellate court. It goes to the PA Supreme Court next.


No matter what the outcome in the PA Supreme Court, Trumpers will continue to squeal.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> There was no cheating, the voters of Pa followed the law as it was written.


We have an illegitimate president. That is a fact that becomes more evident every day.


----------



## BlindBoo

ColonelAngus said:


> The PA legislators changed voting laws in direct conflict with their own state constitution.



Republicans changed voting law, because they didn't like the way their subjects voted, they're suing the law they passed?  That's some corrupt shit.  Pa should vote those toads all out.


----------



## jc456

JLW said:


> The ruling was made by a Pennsylvania State appellate court. It goes to the PA Supreme Court next.
> 
> 
> No matter what the outcome in the PA Supreme Court, Trumpers will continue to squeal.


still don't know why you think illegal acts are legal.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JLW said:


> The ruling was made by a Pennsylvania State appellate court. It goes to the PA Supreme Court next.
> 
> 
> No matter what the outcome in the PA Supreme Court, Trumpers will continue to squeal.



And they will continue to lie, the court said nothing about fraud. 

But that is the only thing they have left, lying till the day they die


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> Republicans changed voting law, because they didn't like the way their subjects voted, they're suing the law they passed?  That's some corrupt shit.  Pa should vote those toads all out.


wasn't it demofks that did it?  maybe go reread that.


----------



## Lastamender

JLW said:


> The ruling was made by a Pennsylvania State appellate court. It goes to the PA Supreme Court next.
> 
> 
> No matter what the outcome in the PA Supreme Court, Trumpers will continue to squeal.


As they should. When an election is stolen it is what should be done.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> We have an illegitimate president. That is a fact that becomes more evident every day.



Nope, you are wrong again.   And this ruling does not help your case one tiny bit.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> And they will continue to lie, the court said nothing about fraud.
> 
> But that is the only thing they have left, lying till the day they die


Why would the court have to tell anyone what is more than obvious?


----------



## Delldude

ColonelAngus said:


> Such a good ruling.
> 
> UNIVERSAL MAIL IN BALLOTING IS BULLSHIT.


Not if you're a democrat.


----------



## BlindBoo

JLW said:


> The ruling was made by a Pennsylvania State appellate court. It goes to the PA Supreme Court next.
> 
> 
> No matter what the outcome in the PA Supreme Court, Trumpers will continue to squeal.



The "Art of the Squeal" is an art form all it's own.

Lots of people are talking about it too!  People here, people there.  Everybody.  Well Practically everybody, anybody whose somebody really, it'sall good!  

#MAGASQUEAL#


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> Why would the court have to tell anyone what is more than obvious?



The only thing obvious here is that you are dumber than a box of rocks


----------



## 22lcidw

Golfing Gator said:


> They did not violate the law, the law passed by the GOP majority Pa Congress made voting by mail legal.   The voters followed the law as it was given to them.


Every deep blue area has a person who runs the voting area who thinks like each other. Every once in a while, the abuse in voting will get out of control and someone has to answer for it. It is of the Village. The best Bronze Age spears that man can make.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, you are wrong again.   And this ruling does not help your case one tiny bit.


I am not wrong. More and more people know the election was stolen every day. WI. GA. PA. and other states are showing the voters how it was done.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> The only thing obvious here is that you are dumber than a box of rocks


Calling someone stupid means you have nothing. The facts coming out point to fraud at every level. Deal with it STUPID.


----------



## sartre play

lennypartiv said:


> If it's unconstitutional, it's illegal to do it anytime.


No if THEY CHANGE the law to make mail in illegal then it will effect future mail in voting not past voting. as some places have had mail in for a long time. We are not going back and re due every mail in vote for every Republican or Democrat that got elected.


----------



## Clipper

The Original Tree said:


> *This is why Asterisk Joe and Cameltoe Hoe need to be removed from office.*





Lastamender said:


> We have an illegitimate president. That is a fact that becomes more evident every day.


Here we go again. Mass hysteria from the Trumpturds.

"Our man wuz robbed"!

" Dear Lord help us"!

Can't make this shit up.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> Calling someone stupid means you have nothing. The facts coming out point to fraud at every level. Deal with it STUPID.



I did not call you stupid, please learn to read, then maybe people will not call you dumb. 

This case does not point to fraud even one, itty, bitty tiny bit.  

But you are too dumb to know that.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Golfing Gator said:


> And yet nobody has ever found any shenanigans in the states that have been doing it for 10 plus years.


That's probably because they implemented it slowly and properly with adequate safeguards.  There has been a lot of absentee voting here in Arizona for years, but there are safeguards in place to make it honest.  Even in person voting requires presentation of photo ID that is scanned into the system and verified.


----------



## Lastamender

Clipper said:


> Here we go again. Mass hysteria from the Trumpturds.
> 
> "Our man wuz robbed"!
> 
> " Dear Lord help us"!
> 
> Can't make this shit up.


What do you mean again? People know the election was stolen and still do.


----------



## Mac1958

Golfing Gator said:


> That is not what they ruled.  Why must you lie?


In their universe, anything they want to believe is The Truth.

So, in that twisted reality, they're not actually lying.

Uncharted waters.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> What do you mean again? People know the election was stolen and still do.



And people know the earth is flat, and still do.

You and those people are on the same level


----------



## Mac-7

BlindBoo said:


> That's only a recent development.


Mass mail-out mail-in ballots are a recent development too


----------



## Clipper

Golfing Gator said:


> And people know the earth is flat, and still do.
> 
> You and those people are on the same level


"OUR MAN WAS ROBBED! I JUST KNOW IT"!


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> And people know the earth is flat, and still do.
> 
> You and those people are on the same level


Not working fuckface.


----------



## Lastamender

Mac1958 said:


> In their universe, anything they want to believe is The Truth.
> 
> So, in that twisted reality, they're not actually lying.
> 
> Uncharted waters.


Same old universe crap? Please.


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> wasn't it demofks that did it?  maybe go reread that.


When the legislation passed the Republicans held the majority in both their House and Senate.   It was signed by a Democrat Governor.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> Not working fuckface.



You are correct, your lies are not working. 

Your lack of reading comprehension is not working for you.

Your desire to believe the lies told to you is not working for you.

In the end you are just a loser that will die sad when you god is not put back in the White House


----------



## LeftofLeft

Golfing Gator said:


> But it was not deemed so in 2020, thus those votes are legal.   The ruling cannot impact what has already taken place.
> 
> If the change a speed limit on a road from 45 to 30 you cannot get a ticket for going 45 before it was changed


Try again. A change in the speed limit is a change in the law or rules. In this case, the court is looking at the existing law and seeing major flaws.


----------



## The Original Tree

Clipper said:


> Here we go again. Mass hysteria from the Trumpturds.
> 
> "Our man wuz robbed"!
> 
> " Dear Lord help us"!
> 
> Can't make this shit up.


*Mass Hysteria is when all of you got Sand in Your Vaginas and went full DemNazi Fascist on America after pissing your panties over The Fauci Flu.

The Scamdemic was not different than "Russian Collusion" it was a con game to help you get your Fraud Machinery in place to steal an election, only where you failed in 2016 using The Russians, The 2020 Dem Collusion with The CCP Chinese put you over the top.

The STEAL WAS REAL!*


----------



## The Original Tree

Golfing Gator said:


> You are correct, your lies are not working.
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is not working for you.
> 
> Your desire to believe the lies told to you is not working for you.
> 
> In the end you are just a loser that will die sad when you god is not put back in the White House


*The Steal Was Real, and only DemNazis worship humans.*


----------



## Golfing Gator

LeftofLeft said:


> Try again. A change in the speed limit is a change in the law or rules. In this case, the court is looking at the existing law and seeing major flaws.



Yes, and if the PA SC upholds this ruling in the future they will not use mail in voting.   It has no impact at all on those that followed the law as passed by the GOP congress of PA.


----------



## Lastamender

BlindBoo said:


> When the legislation passed the Republicans held the majority in both their House and Senate.   It was signed by a Democrat Governor.


This election showed that many Republicans are only Republicans in name only. The hate for Trump was clearly and still is bipartisan. Those Republicans will lose their primaries. Americans want what Trump gave them. A strong America.


----------



## sartre play

BlindBoo said:


> Nah you guys said the state legislatures have the power.  The Republican controlled Pa legislature passed the election laws in place for 2020 in Pa and since they lost, the same Republicans have been suing their own law.  What a bunch of Whinny Losers.  Meh, Trumpbait, it figures.
> 
> The Supreme Court will straighten it out for them


I would not count on that or anything else, we as a country have gone full tilt nuts.


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *The Steal Was Real, and only DemNazis worship humans.*



Then you must be a *DemNazi*


----------



## Stann

1srelluc said:


> About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.
> 
> _A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.
> 
> The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.
> 
> Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.
> 
> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.
> 
> Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_


That is unfortunate if it's true, everyone deserves the right to vote by mail if they choose to.


----------



## The Original Tree

Golfing Gator said:


> Then you must be a *DemNazi*


*Patriots do not vote Democrap.

Asterisk Joe, and Camel Toe Hoe should be removed from Office.

DemNazis same as Them Nazis.*


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> You are correct, your lies are not working.
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is not working for you.
> 
> Your desire to believe the lies told to you is not working for you.
> 
> In the end you are just a loser that will die sad when you god is not put back in the White House


Do you really think your lies are working?


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> Patriots do not vote Democrap.



Then you must vote Democrap


----------



## WEATHER53

Coyote said:


> nope..they were successful, he was impeached.


That is incorrect. One body sent their recommendation for approval and it was defeated
As others have said very recently, you should not be a moderator as you lack truth and impartiality.


----------



## WEATHER53

Golfing Gator said:


> It is not over yet, it now goes to the PA SC.
> 
> Not to mention that multiple states have been doing it for a decade and you people never whined about it till your god lost


Again
Non factual


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> Do you really think your lies are working?



I have not told a lie, you are the only one here lying.  

Though in your defense I doubt you are actually lying as one has to know waht they are saying is not true and you are too dumb to know that.  You just parrot waht you are told to say, assuming it is true because your party masters told you it was.


----------



## BlindBoo

Mac-7 said:


> Mass mail-out mail-in ballots are a recent development too


There were none of that in the swing states  The only mass mailing were applications for mail in ballots, or request forms.  They still have to be filled out and sent in to get a ballot.  

The Neo-GOP "squeal" about that morphed it into ballots


----------



## WEATHER53

Stann said:


> That is unfortunate if it's true, everyone deserves the right to vote by mail if they choose to.


There is no right to mail in voting.  In person worked fine until democrats needed to cheat


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Again
> Non factual



Fine, show us some post on here whining about mail in voting prior to 2019.  

You have been a member since 2017, so it should be easy for you to do


----------



## Clipper

The Original Tree said:


> *Mass Hysteria is when all of you got Sand in Your Vaginas and went full DemNazi Fascist on America after pissing your panties over The Fauci Flu.
> 
> The Scamdemic was not different than "Russian Collusion" it was a con game to help you get your Fraud Machinery in place to steal an election, only where you failed in 2016 using The Russians, The 2020 Dem Collusion with The CCP Chinese put you over the top.
> 
> The STEAL WAS REAL!*


"IF CORONA COULD ONLY TALK IT WOULD TELL YOU HOW OUR MAN GOT SCREWED"!


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Two impeachment attempts that were defeated
> Reality sucks for you emoters.



You are not really very smart.

The impeachments were successful, the attempts at convictions were not.

Trump will forever be known as the only POUTS to be impeached twice.


----------



## Coyote

WEATHER53 said:


> That is incorrect. One body sent their recommendation for approval and it was defeated
> As others have said very recently, you should not be a moderator as you lack truth and impartiality.


You are confused.  The House votes to impeach.  The Senate votes to remove.  Like Clinton he was impeached but not removed.  How about educating yourself before denigrating others?


----------



## Coyote

WEATHER53 said:


> There is no right to mail in voting.  In person worked fine until democrats needed to cheat


Mail in worked fine in a number of states until Trumplicans lost.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> I have not told a lie, you are the only one here lying.
> 
> Though in your defense I doubt you are actually lying as one has to know waht they are saying is not true and you are too dumb to know that.  You just parrot waht you are told to say, assuming it is true because your party masters told you it was.


You sure have told a lie. You keep repeating the Big Lie that the election was legitimate when every day more comes out showing it was nowhere near legitimate. All you have is the word of thoroughly corrupt people and a thoroughly weaponized media.

They have lied repeatably for over six years and they keep lying. That you are dumb enough to believe them is on you. Unfortunately the country is being destroyed because of it. The fact you do not mind the ongoing destruction is also on you.


----------



## The Original Tree

Golfing Gator said:


> Then you must vote Democrap


*CamelToe Hoe, and Asterisk Joe are Democraps and I did not vote for them.  Did you?

The STEAL WAS REAL!*


----------



## The Original Tree

Lastamender said:


> You sure have told a lie. You keepepeating the Big Lie that the election was legitimate when every day more comes out showing it was nowhere near legitimate. All you have is the word of thoroughly  corrupt people and a thoroughly weaponized media.
> 
> They have lied repeatably for over six years and they keep lying. That you are dumb enough to believe them is on you. Unfortunately the country is being destroyed because of it.


*They lied the second they paid $13 Million to Uncle Putin for Russian Collusion and have been lying ever since.*


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> The "Art of the Squeal" is an art form all it's own.
> 
> Lots of people are talking about it too!  People here, people there.  Everybody.  Well Practically everybody, anybody whose somebody really, it'sall good!
> 
> #MAGASQUEAL#


listen to you squealing right now.  Way to demonstrate how it looks and sounds. the ultimate professional you are.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> When the legislation passed the Republicans held the majority in both their House and Senate.   It was signed by a Democrat Governor.


why?


----------



## jc456

Lastamender said:


> This election showed that many Republicans are only Republicans in name only. The hate for Trump was clearly and still is bipartisan. Those Republicans will lose their primaries. Americans want what Trump gave them. A strong America.


sane people would think that.  Cause those celebrating four dollar gas prices from their illegit president love paying more for everything, not.


----------



## WEATHER53

Coyote said:


> Mail in worked fine in a number of states until Trumplicans lost.


There is no right to mail in voting and when 10-15% of the public did that then little chance for foul play.  When 25-30 % and nearly 50% are Dems then matters are different and “it’s easier” is irrelevant.  Voting is a commitment and obligation , not a nuisance to be dismissed as easily as possible


----------



## JusticeHammer

Golfing Gator said:


> Maybe one day you will post something that is the truth, till then you are just one more mindless partisan drone that has the reading comprehension of a 2dn grader


And you're a lying lib.


----------



## WEATHER53

It’s your  obligation to make things easy and free for us or you are a racist
Lib 101 Core Course


----------



## busybee01

lennypartiv said:


> Votes in 2020 were fraudulent votes.
> 
> ---Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional – Mail-In Voting on Hold---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING BIG: Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional - Mail-In Voting on Hold
> 
> 
> A statewide court in Pennsylvania ruled on Friday the expansive two-year-old mail-in voting is unconstitutional. According to a Commonwealth Court filing released Friday,  Act 77 which allows residents to vote by mail in Pennsylvania, violates Article VII, Section 1 of the Pennsylvania...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com



No they were not. A right wing judge means nothing.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JusticeHammer said:


> And you're a lying lib.



ohhhh....that will teach me.

So, how about you highlight the part of the ruling that talks about fraud...


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> ohhhh....that will teach me.
> 
> So, how about you highlight the part of the ruling that talks about fraud...


So how about you say you do not care the election was stolen and that the powers that be have successfully intimidated people in positions to do something about it to do nothing.

Admit you like gloating about a crime that has almost destroyed this country. You are nothing but someone who sides with bullies. That makes you a coward. You are far too modest.


----------



## jc456

busybee01 said:


> No they were not. A right wing judge means nothing.


it was five judges you clueless fk. from the link. You just can't accept anything can you?  spin spin spin spin.  you must be one fking dizzy fk.

_Friday’s decision by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel could be put on hold immediately by an appeal from Gov. Tom Wolf’s administration to the state Supreme Court._


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Otis Mayfield said:


> *Approximately 1.38 million voters have expressed their interest in voting by mail permanently. If presented to the people, a constitutional amendment to end the Article VII, Section 1 requirement of in-person voting is likely to be adopted. But a constitutional amendment must be presented to the people and adopted into our fundamental law before legislation authorizing no-excuse mail-in voting can 'be placed upon our statute books,'" the opinion said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonwealth Court rules mail-in voting unconstitutional
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania's mail-in voting law, Act 77, has been ruled unconstitutional by Commonwealth Court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wgal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This is what the real news is saying.
> 
> 1. Mail in voting is popular.
> 
> 2. The state constitution will have to be changed.
> 
> 3. People are more than willing to change the state constitution.


you meant cult news, right?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

imawhosure said:


> With the mix of judges, I have to agree with Golfing on this one.
> 
> But I will say that IF it is held up, it should tell everyone the lengths the Left went to on insuring their win.  If it was in force at the time, 2 million votes would have been ILLEGAL, and over 90% of them were for Biden.
> 
> For a comparison, this was the 1st time this was in effect.  In essence........using Gators example, speed limit was 35 for forever, changed to 45 and wseen to be terrible for safety for 2 years, so changed back to 35.
> 
> And by the way, if the Left manages to resurrect its voting rights bill, no matter what any Supreme court in any state says, you will have this EVERYWHERE unless the Supreme Court of the United States decides it is unconstitutional.  You willing to bet on them doing that?


The law was passed with wide bi-partisan support.
 How does that make the Dems somehow nefarious or questionable?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac-7 said:


> Agreed
> 
> if it were up to me no mail-in or absentee ballots would be allowed except for uniformed military serving overseas


Why?


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Why?


no chain of custody.  I thought you read my posts.  It isn't rocket science.  Harvesting is what it's called.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Coyote said:


> Mail in worked fine in a number of states until Trumplicans lost.



Notice that Main-In Ballots states are all Democrat states, except for Utah.
It's like magic.
California
Colorado
Hawaii
Nevada
Oregon
Utah
Vermont
Washington


----------



## Hutch Starskey

22lcidw said:


> It is not about legality but abusing a system set up to help people to vote. Which got us what we see today. So as people destroy things meant to improve a way of doing things, all others suffer for it. I am not of the Village. I understand the Village though. The Village is 2000 B.C.


What was abused and how?


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> What was abused and how?


put a voting machine in every court house, or county seed, let's get people out there and vote.  Early voting is cool with me.  Go to the location and vote.  It seems you are opposed to chain of custody.  And that says it all.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

lennypartiv said:


> Exactly.  Now all they have to do is throw out the fraudulent votes.


Which ones are those?


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> no chain of custody.  I thought you read my posts.  It isn't rocket science.  Harvesting is what it's called.


Hutch Starskey , are you saying election officials are present when the ballots are received at the post office and they bring them to the polling office?  ahahahahahahahahahahhahaha  can't make it up.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Which ones are those?


any mail in ballots.  You don't know there is a difference in the ballots? hahaahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac-7 said:


> About mail-in ballots?
> 
> the trump base?
> 
> not on your life because mail-in ballots represent a built-in and continuing advantage for democrats
> 
> but if you mean only trump that may be true
> 
> because thats human nature


Advantage through numbers and not through fraud. 
Fraud is just the pretext for restrictive voting laws.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Advantage through numbers and not through fraud.
> Fraud is just the pretext for restrictive voting laws.


yeah, especially when people create thousands of ballots for one reason.  And why again, it took two extra days to get the necessary fraudulent ballots in to steal it.  hahahahhaah.  you're just a jim jonser dude.  no help for you.


----------



## toobfreak

lennypartiv said:


> *A statewide court in Pennsylvania ruled on Friday the expansive two-year-old mail-in voting is unconstitutional.*



It just took a year to figure that out.  But Trump was supposed to investigate and create viable court challenges for 100 fraud cases across six states and get them to court, heard and won in just a month and a half?

I guess they can relax and release this now-- -- it has been over a year now, far too late to nullify Joe's illegal, unwon installment.


----------



## Who_Me?

Golfing Gator said:


> It is not over yet, it now goes to the PA SC.
> 
> Not to mention that multiple states have been doing it for a decade and you people never whined about it till your god lost


Folks there was a pandemic going on in the fall of 2020 so many of us voted by mail for the first time.  I didn't want to stand in line and run the risk of catching Covid.  So I voted by mail for the first time and I voted for a Democrat for president for the first time ever (dating back to Gerald Ford 1976).  I'm of the belief that the election was fair since nobody has proved otherwise and the people that say it was rigged, like Mike Lindell and Rudy Giuliani are dolts.  If Trump is not incarcerated and does run, he will lose again.  Biden will not run again, he's already out of gas.

I predicted that Trump would hide behind the big lie, in fact I thought the only way they would get him out of the White House was in a body bag.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Golfing Gator said:


> That is not what they ruled.  Why must you lie?


They ruled that the law the legislators passed was unconstitutional, which makes it state sponsored fraud. Their shananigans just proved one thing, they cheated and stole the election, period. Sucks to be a brainless lib doesn't it?


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> That is not what they ruled.  Why must you lie?


What did hey rule then, turd?


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> it was five judges you clueless fk. from the link. You just can't accept anything can you?  spin spin spin spin.  you must be one fking dizzy fk.
> 
> _Friday’s decision by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel could be put on hold immediately by an appeal from Gov. Tom Wolf’s administration to the state Supreme Court._


The three republican voted for the ruling and the two democrats voted against it.

BTW, the Pa. SC is a 5-2 split with Democrats in the majority.


----------



## bripat9643

BlindBoo said:


> The law was passed by the Republican led Pa legislature.  It will now go to the States Supreme court.  Even if they declare it unconstitutional it will simple reverse the law going forward.


We knew the law was fraudulent when it was passed.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> The three republican voted for the ruling and the two democrats voted against it.
> 
> BTW, the Pa. SC is a 5-2 split with Democrats in the majority.


why did you say the judge?  just curious.  finally researched a little when challenged?  too fking funny.  You know there's a SCOTUS, guess what that make up is?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> So how about you say you do not care the election was stolen and that the powers that be have successfully intimidated people in positions to do something about it to do nothing.



If I thought the election was stolen I would care.  Just like if I thought the earth was flat I would care about those lies.

But there is no stolen election, you all have been fed a pile of shit and are happy to eat it up. 



Lastamender said:


> Admit you like gloating about a crime that has almost destroyed this country. You are nothing but someone who sides with bullies. That makes you a coward. You are far too modest.



Fuck off.  The only people destroying the country are people like you that happy spread lies even after them proven to be lies.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> What did hey rule then, turd?



That the law was Unconstitutional.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> We knew the law was fraudulent when it was passed.



The law is not fraudulent.


----------



## BlindBoo

JusticeHammer said:


> They ruled that the law the legislators passed was unconstitutional,



Republicans controlled the Pa. legislature in 2019.  Nor does it make any election that was held in Pa since then illegal or fraudulent.


----------



## struth

Golfing Gator said:


> No, that is not what it means. It means (if it is upheld) it would be fraudulent to do it in the future.


it means it was illegal then too

xiden and the demafascist stole the election in PA


----------



## Hutch Starskey

BlindBoo said:


> There were none of that in the swing states  The only mass mailing were applications for mail in ballots, or request forms.  They still have to be filled out and sent in to get a ballot.
> 
> The Neo-GOP "squeal" about that morphed it into ballots


At which point the voter’s registration is verified and the ballot and envelopes are printed with matching serial numbers as well as the voter’s name on the envelopes. All of which must match when they are opened in order to be counted.
These dopes act as if any old scrap of paper scrawled in crayon can be mailed in and pass .


----------



## Golfing Gator

struth said:


> it means it was illegal then too
> 
> xiden and the demafascist stole the election in PA



No, that is not what it means.  Are you really this fucking stupid or do you just play like it on the internet.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> Republicans controlled the Pa. legislature in 2019.  Nor does it make any election that was held in Pa since then illegal or fraudulent.


says you? who the fk are you?


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> why did you say the judge?  just curious.  finally researched a little when challenged?  too fking funny.  You know there's a SCOTUS, guess what that make up is?


I didn't.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Hutch Starskey said:


> At which point the voter’s registration is verified and the ballot and envelopes are printed with matching serial numbers as well as the voter’s name on the envelopes. All of which must match when they are opened in order to be counted.
> These dopes act as if any old scrap of paper scrawled in crayon can be mailed in and pass .



They do not care.  This is 100% about them still being butthurt over their god losing the election.  

Every thread about the stolen election by them is nothing but sour grasp from a bunch of fucking children that will not accept their god is not worshiped by everyone


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> At which point the voter’s registration is verified and the ballot and envelopes are printed with matching serial numbers as well as the voter’s name on the envelopes. All of which must match when they are opened in order to be counted.
> These dopes act as if any old scrap of paper scrawled in crayon can be mailed in and pass .


and once sent out there is no way to know the ballot is from that individual.  again, fk dude, read up on chain of fking custody already.


----------



## Golfing Gator

jc456 said:


> says you? who the fk are you?



Says this court that just ruled. They did not rule that the votes from 2020 were fraudulent, just that they cannot do mail in voting in the future.   And even then the PA SC still have to rule on it.  I would not hold my breath waiting for them to agree with this ruling


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> I didn't.


well, ahem, yes you fking did. back pedaling now huh?  LIAR, LIAR pants on FIRE.  you can't change it now, because it's in my quote.


----------



## struth

Golfing Gator said:


> No, that is not what it means.  Are you really this fucking stupid or do you just play like it on the internet.


obviously you didn’t read the opinion. 

the courts ruled, it was illegal


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> says you? who the fk are you?


Says reality.  These factual things, they are recorded.


----------



## lennypartiv

toobfreak said:


> It just took a year to figure that out.  But Trump was supposed to investigate and create viable court challenges for 100 fraud cases across six states and get them to court, heard and won in just a month and a half?
> I guess they can relax and release this now-- -- it has been over a year now, far too late to nullify Joe's illegal, unwon installment.


Exactly.  So now we know Trump was right, there was massive voter fraud.


----------



## Golfing Gator

struth said:


> obviously you didn’t read the opinion.
> 
> the courts ruled, it was illegal



I did read the ruling, and from this point on it would be illegal.  The ruling did not say that votes cast this way in the past were illegal.


----------



## Golfing Gator

lennypartiv said:


> Exactly.  So now we know Trump was right, there was massive voter fraud.



Nope, you and Trump are both still wrong.   This ruling says nothing about fraud


----------



## L.K.Eder

jc456 said:


> I told you all it was illegally done.


^^


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey , are you saying election officials are present when the ballots are received at the post office and they bring them to the polling office?  ahahahahahahahahahahhahaha  can't make it up.


What are you asserting? Why does that matter?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> yeah, especially when people create thousands of ballots for one reason.  And why again, it took two extra days to get the necessary fraudulent ballots in to steal it.  hahahahhaah.  you're just a jim jonser dude.  no help for you.


Huh?
The voter rolls are the same whether people vote in person or by mail. It’s not like a million new ghost voters appeared on the rolls.


----------



## struth

Golfing Gator said:


> I did read the ruling, and from this point on it would be illegal.  The ruling did not say that votes cast this way in the past were illegal.


it was illegal then and obviously would be illegal in the future 

the law was violated


----------



## toobfreak

L.K.Eder said:


> ^^View attachment 594030



^^^ Little Eder growing up on paste----  official brain food of the Left.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Huh?
> The voter rolls are the same whether people vote in person or by mail. It’s not like a million new ghost voters appeared on the rolls.


nope.  completely different. One walks in an votes on a machine. completely different than getting a paper ballot.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Huh?
> The voter rolls are the same whether people vote in person or by mail. It’s not like a million new ghost voters appeared on the rolls.


they didn't need them to.  They had a list of dead voters not removed from the list, and used their names on the ballot.  All one has to do is look up the register and they are there even though they are dead or moved or whatever.  It is truly funny what you won't admit.


----------



## Golfing Gator

struth said:


> it was illegal then and obviously would be illegal in the future
> 
> the law was violated



The law was not violated, the people of the state voted according to the law at the time.

Punishing the voters now would like arresting someone for drinking on Jan 10, 1920


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> What are you asserting? Why does that matter?


no chain of custody. did I stutter?


----------



## gmeyers1944

Don't you know what unconstitutional means? Pennsylvania Act 77 should have never even been voted on. It is irrelevant if Republicans voted for it or not. The legislature exceeded its authority by even voting on it. The changes made by Act 77 can only be made by amending the State Constitution.


----------



## jc456

gmeyers1944 said:


> Don't you know what unconstitutional means? Pennsylvania Act 77 should have never even been voted on. It is irrelevant if Republicans voted for it or not. The legislature exceeded its authority by even voting on it. The changes made by Act 77 can only be made by amending the State Constitution.


yep, what I said a year ago.


----------



## candycorn

lennypartiv said:


> Votes in 2020 were fraudulent votes.
> 
> ---Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional – Mail-In Voting on Hold---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING BIG: Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional - Mail-In Voting on Hold
> 
> 
> A statewide court in Pennsylvania ruled on Friday the expansive two-year-old mail-in voting is unconstitutional. According to a Commonwealth Court filing released Friday,  Act 77 which allows residents to vote by mail in Pennsylvania, violates Article VII, Section 1 of the Pennsylvania...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


Wow, could you imagine if that were actually true?


----------



## jc456

candycorn said:


> Wow, could you imagine if that were actually true?


it isn't? post the link


----------



## Otis Mayfield

Y'all believe fake news too much.

A lower court said that mail in ballots were against the state constitution. That's the whole ruling. It doesn't change a thing about the 2020 election. It doesn't invalidate any votes.

The governor is going to appeal the lower court ruling.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> and once sent out there is no way to know the ballot is from that individual.  again, fk dude, read up on chain of fking custody already.


There is. It’s sent to their home and signed by them just like the book signed when voting in person.
How many voters complained of not receiving a ballot after requesting one but are documented as having voted? 
I’ll help. None.
Reconciling the rolls to the received ballots is part of the certification process. All 50 states certified their elections. This is how every election cycle they find a few dozen, Republicans usually, who voted twice or otherwise fraudulently.


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> The PA SC has a 5/2 Dem/Repub mix, not sure this ruling will stand up when it gets to them


The Dims will have to ignore what's clearly written on the page.  Of course, when did that ever stop progs?


----------



## WEATHER53

Who_Me? said:


> Folks there was a pandemic going on in the fall of 2020 so many of us voted by mail for the first time.  I didn't want to stand in line and run the risk of catching Covid.  So I voted by mail for the first time and I voted for a Democrat for president for the first time ever (dating back to Gerald Ford 1976).  I'm of the belief that the election was fair since nobody has proved otherwise and the people that say it was rigged, like Mike Lindell and Rudy Giuliani are dolts.  If Trump is not incarcerated and does run, he will lose again.  Biden will not run again, he's already out of gas.
> 
> I predicted that Trump would hide behind the big lie, in fact I thought the only way they would get him out of the White House was in a body bag.


Well that was wise because voting in person would certainly made you 39X more likely to get Covid


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> The Dims will have to ignore what's clearly written on the page.  Of course, when did that ever stop progs?



It is not really that clear.  If it were then the GOP lead PA legislature would not have passed the law in the first place.  They all looked at it in the light of their Constitution and decided it was legit.  

Hell, the only reason they changed their mind is because Trump lost.  Had Trump won we would not be having this discussion.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Golfing Gator said:


> That is not what they ruled.  Why must you lie?



Because he'd have no point otherwise.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

lennypartiv said:


> Votes in 2020 were fraudulent votes.
> 
> ---Pennsylvania Court Rules Act 77 of 2019 Unconstitutional – Mail-In Voting on Hold---



Trump lost


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> nope.  completely different. One walks in an votes on a machine. completely different than getting a paper ballot.


D’oh….
In person voting is done on a paper ballot, dope. 
It’s inserted into the tabulation machine by the voter on their way out. No one except the voter touches the ballot before it’s counted.


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> It is not really that clear.  If it were then the GOP lead PA legislature would not have passed the law in the first place.  They all looked at it in the light of their Constitution and decided it was legit.
> 
> Hell, the only reason they changed their mind is because Trump lost.  Had Trump won we would not be having this discussion.


Wrong.  You have politicians confused with people who care about the truth.


----------



## WEATHER53

If you pick me up and buy me lunch and a bottle of JD then I will vote in person 
Lib 101


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> no chain of custody. did I stutter?


Which means what to you?


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> Which means what to you?


I means such votes can't be trusted.  Any 5-year-old could figure that out.


----------



## JusticeHammer

BlindBoo said:


> Republicans controlled the Pa. legislature in 2019.  Nor does it make any election that was held in Pa since then illegal or fraudulent.


It said they violated the state constitution. Which means they can't keep practicing the said illegal act. And who cares what party did it?


----------



## JusticeHammer

Golfing Gator said:


> No, that is not what it means.  Are you really this fucking stupid or do you just play like it on the internet.


Yes, that is what it means. You're the one that is that stupid.


----------



## BlindBoo

JusticeHammer said:


> It said they violated the state constitution. Which means they can't keep practicing the said illegal act. And who cares what party did it?


It was the law during several elections and declaring it unconstitutional does nothing to invalidate the results of those.  It does not make a single mail in vote fraudulent.


----------



## JusticeHammer

BlindBoo said:


> It was the law during several elections and declaring it unconstitutional does nothing to invalidate the results of those.  It does not make a single mail in vote fraudulent.


It should.


----------



## lennypartiv

Otis Mayfield said:


> A lower court said that mail in ballots were against the state constitution. That's the whole ruling. It doesn't change a thing about the 2020 election. It doesn't invalidate any votes.


But it should.  The fraudulent votes should be thrown out and Trump should be declared the winner.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

1srelluc said:


> So you are going to peck-out that I'm a liar for a held belief?


You don't hold that belief. You are lying to say you do. Get as mad as you want, you aren't fooling me.


----------



## 1srelluc

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You don't hold that belief. You are *lying* to say you do. Get as mad as you want, you aren't fooling me.


Strike two.


----------



## BlindBoo

JusticeHammer said:


> It should.



Why?  People legally voted under the laws that were passed at the time.  The court doesn't have the authority to, nor should they.  Because if a different law or procedure was in place, the people would have still voted, and no one can know the outcome that might have been at this point.  It was not deemed illegal and no widespread voter fraud was found.

In the words of one of my esteemed colleagues, "Tough Titties"


----------



## Winco

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mail-in ballots is a form of ballot box stuffing, but the Democrats call it "voting rights"


Nope
Just more lies
WA has been doing the entire State by mail in ballots for years. 
No problem up here

oh…… until Culp for Governor got his ass handed to him as expected.  But he took a page out the the trump plan and screamed Fraud.  He got smashed, meanwhile other (R) won their races.   Weird.

Quit yer bitching


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

1srelluc said:


> Strike two.


And here is strike three:

You are shameless liar vomiting things you don't even believe. You are transparent, obvious, and a poor actor. Trump has turned your brains to tapioca and eliminated whatever shame and sense of irony you had left in that lump between your ears.

Most of you don't believe the lies you happily carry around for your orange lard and master. And you know he doesn't believe them, either. What a sad display.


----------



## 1srelluc

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And here is strike three:
> 
> You are shameless liar vomiting things you don't even believe. You are transparent, obvious, and a poor actor. Trump has turned your brains to tapioca and eliminated whatever shame and sense of irony you had left in that lump between your ears.
> 
> Most of you don't believe the lies you happily carry around for your orange lard and master. And you know he doesn't believe them, either. What a sad display.


Now that ladies and gentlemen is how you go out in a blaze of glory. Kudos.

But, being the merciful type I will just count this as Strike 2. well, whatever. 

Sigh, sadly anything you come-up with after this will be pretty weak sauce.


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

1srelluc said:


> About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.
> 
> _A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.
> 
> The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.
> 
> Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.
> 
> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.
> 
> Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

Court ruling puts mail-in voting on hold in Pennsylvania​Friday's Commonwealth Court opinion declares Act 77 of 2019 unconstitutional, though an appeal is expected by the Department of State.








						Court ruling puts mail-in voting on hold in Pennsylvania
					

Friday's Commonwealth Court opinion declares Act 77 of 2019 unconstitutional, though an appeal is expected by the Department of State.




					www.fox43.com


----------



## Otis Mayfield

Not "unconstitutional".

It's against the state's constitution. Not the federal Constitution.

And a lower court decided this.

The governor has appealed to a higher court.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> If I thought the election was stolen I would care.  Just like if I thought the earth was flat I would care about those lies.
> 
> But there is no stolen election, you all have been fed a pile of shit and are happy to eat it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.  The only people destroying the country are people like you that happy spread lies even after them proven to be lies.


Nothing of any importance has been proven to be a lie. Start investigating. Blowholes telling us it did not happen is not good enough.

And don't you say one thing when our borders are open about destroying this country. Why we do not defend our borders is inexcusable.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


> View attachment 594060


Haha, it's always easy to tell when an adult helps him write his tweets.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Which means what to you?


You don’t comprehend well.


----------



## JusticeHammer

BlindBoo said:


> Why?  People legally voted under the laws that were passed at the time.  The court doesn't have the authority to, nor should they.  Because if a different law or procedure was in place, the people would have still voted, and no one can know the outcome that might have been at this point.  It was not deemed illegal and no widespread voter fraud was found.
> 
> In the words of one of my esteemed colleagues, "Tough Titties"


The law is unconstitutional.


----------



## jc456

1srelluc said:


> Now that ladies and gentlemen is how you go out in a blaze of glory. Kudos.
> 
> But, being the merciful type I will just count this as Strike 2. well, whatever.
> 
> Sigh, sadly anything you come-up with after this will be pretty weak sauce.


Explain


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, it's always easy to tell when an adult helps him write his tweets.


Xiden, you bet


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

jc456 said:


> Explain


Using my English to jc456 translator:

Yer dumb


----------



## Golfing Gator

JusticeHammer said:


> Yes, that is what it means. You're the one that is that stupid.



No it does not.   The people of the state voted under the law as it was written and as such it was legal then.  Any ruling now has no impact on the 2020 election.  

Are you really this stupid or is it just a game you play?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


> View attachment 594060



Thank you for proving you are just as ignorant and uneducated as Trump.


----------



## Golfing Gator

lennypartiv said:


> But it should.  The fraudulent votes should be thrown out and Trump should be declared the winner.



The votes were not fraudulent.  This court did not say the votes were fraudulent.  You made that part up either out of dishonesty or stupidly of a combo of both


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Golfing Gator said:


> The votes were not fraudulent.  This court did not say the votes were fraudulent.  You made that part up either out of dishonesty or stupidly of a combo of both


That is one of the few posters who is actually a Russian troll.

Watch, see for yourself


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> Nothing of any importance has been proven to be a lie



Every fact you have stated has been proven to be a lie.  



Lastamender said:


> Start investigating. Blowholes telling us it did not happen is not good enough.



Nobody cares what is good enough for you flat earthers.   You are the ones making the claim of fraud, you are the ones that have to prove it.  I do not have to prove anything as the known facts are 100% on my side.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> I means such votes can't be trusted.  Any 5-year-old could figure that out.



Tell me what is not trustworthy about this system...

I requested a mail-in ballot using personal information that only me or a ID thief would have. That ballot was mailed to my address on file with my voter registration. Once it came I filled it out and signed the envelope and sent it back. The ballot had an ID number known only to me and I could track it from post office to election office to processing to being counted. If the signature did not match they contacted you via Email you supplied when you requested your ballot and you had till election day to prove it was you.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Every fact you have stated has been proven to be a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what is good enough for you flat earthers.   You are the ones making the claim of fraud, you are the ones that have to prove it.  I do not have to prove anything as the known facts are 100% on my side.


That is good because you can't prove anything. Dominion took care of that. They won't allow it. They can show the alledged integrity, why don't they?


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Using my English to jc456 translator:
> 
> Yer dumb


Can’t make it up


----------



## Mac-7

Hutch Starskey said:


> Why?


Because anything other than in person voting is too easy to cheat


----------



## Mac-7

Hutch Starskey said:


> Advantage through numbers and not through fraud.
> Fraud is just the pretext for restrictive voting laws.


Mail-in ballots are an invitation for fraud


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> I means such votes can't be trusted.  Any 5-year-old could figure that out.


Why? In what way?
What part of their security do you feel is inadequate and why?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

JusticeHammer said:


> Yes, that is what it means. You're the one that is that stupid.


Hoo… lordy.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

lennypartiv said:


> But it should.  The fraudulent votes should be thrown out and Trump should be declared the winner.


So then. When Roe is overturned, the US govt should seek to prosecute the 50years worth of abortions?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

WEATHER53 said:


> About 3% of all voters are in such a condition or circumstance that makes Mail in the only feasible method.


Yet 60% of Biden votes were mail-ins.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac-7 said:


> Because anything other than in person voting is too easy to cheat


Again. Why?
Absentee is cheating?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac-7 said:


> Mail-in ballots are an invitation for fraud


How? Why can’t anyone nail it down then?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Yet 60% of Biden votes were mail-ins.


As was predicted. Were  you not aware?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> You don’t comprehend well.


I don’t speak tard. Sorry. Been meaning to learn. Or rather, unlearn.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Lastamender said:


> That is good because you can't prove anything. Dominion took care of that. They won't allow it. They can show the alledged integrity, why don't they?


Ok, so… was it the machines that cheated or was it fraudulent ballots? 
I’m confused because you dopes keep switching up when needed.

Hand counts have pretty much blown your machine theory BTW.


----------



## Lastamender

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ok, so… was it the machines that cheated or was it fraudulent ballots?
> I’m confused because you dopes keep switching up when needed.
> 
> Hand counts have pretty much blown your machine theory BTW.


It was both. I never said anything different.

Hands counts only count illegal ballots again.


----------



## Mac-7

Hutch Starskey said:


> Again. Why?
> Absentee is cheating?


Not always but it easily can be


----------



## Mac-7

Hutch Starskey said:


> How? Why can’t anyone nail it down then?


The ballots can be harvested and filled by any democrat who is available


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> Because anything other than in person voting is too easy to cheat



How is this easy to cheat....

I requested a mail-in ballot using personal information that only me or a ID thief would have. That ballot was mailed to my address on file with my voter registration. Once it came I filled it out and signed the envelope and sent it back. The ballot had an ID number known only to me and I could track it from post office to election office to processing to being counted. If the signature did not match they contacted you via Email you supplied when you requested your ballot and you had till election day to prove it was you.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> That is good because you can't prove anything.



I do not need to prove anything, you are the one making the claims.  Just like I do not need to prove to the flat earthers the earth is not really flat.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> The ballots can be harvested and filled by any democrat who is available



Can you give some actual examples of this happening?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Otis Mayfield said:


> This is what the real news is saying.
> 
> 1. Mail in voting is popular.
> 
> 2. The state constitution will have to be changed.
> 
> 3. People are more than willing to change the state constitution.



It is not that cut and dry.  

The PA SC still has to rule on this and the real question comes down to is there a real difference between Mail In Voting and Absentee Voting.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> How is this easy to cheat....
> 
> I requested a mail-in ballot using personal information that only me or a ID thief would have. That ballot was mailed to my address on file with my voter registration. Once it came I filled it out and signed the envelope and sent it back. The ballot had an ID number known only to me and I could track it from post office to election office to processing to being counted. If the signature did not match they contacted you via Email you supplied when you requested your ballot and you had till election day to prove it was you.


You are not the only citizen in your state

your legal vote for the dope smoking, open borders, cow-hating greenie twinner can be easily offset by one comatose patient in a nursing home or a dead person on the voting rolls who prefers the socialist democrat


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> Can you give some actual examples of this happening?


The beauty of it is thats its very difficult to prove

What we have to do is get permission from tweeners like you and Mac1958 before we can be suspicious of the election results


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey I know you can’t read and comprehend


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> The beauty of it is thats its very difficult to prove
> 
> What we have to do is get permission from tweeners like you and Mac1958 before we can be suspicious of the election results



I do not give a flying fuck what you are suspicious of, only what you can provide evidence of.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> I do not give a flying fuck what you are suspicious of,


You should because I live in this country too and will keep pushing till the system is fixed

much to the tweeners annoyance


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> You should because I live in this country too and will keep pushing till the system is fixed
> 
> much to the tweeners annoyance



The system is not broken, it it just your imagination.  That is why you have no actual evidence, just your feelings 

On a related note, how do you feel about new laws that give state legislatures the power to reject the outcome of an election they do not "feel" is valid?   Does that fix the system in your world?


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> The system is not broken, it it just your imagination.


I guess thats your red line in the sand

there is no election fraud unless libs say there is


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> I guess thats your red line in the sand
> 
> there is no election fraud unless libs say there is



Again, show me some evidence, that is all I ask for.     Is that really such a crazy thing?

also....On a related note, how do you feel about new laws that give state legislatures the power to reject the outcome of an election they do not "feel" is valid? Does that fix the system in your world?


----------



## task0778

Golfing Gator said:


> On a related note, how do you feel about new laws that give state legislatures the power to reject the outcome of an election they do not "feel" is valid?



There are no new laws that allow that to happen.  Which state and what law are you referring to?  I call bullshit.


----------



## Golfing Gator

task0778 said:


> There are no new laws that allow that to happen.  Which state and what law are you referring to?  I call bullshit.











						Arizona bill would allow legislature to overturn election results
					

An arch conservative member of Arizona’s state House of Representatives has proposed a mammoth overhaul of the state’s voting procedures that would allow legislators to overturn the results of a pr…




					thehill.com
				




_Fillmore’s bill would require the legislature to hold a special session after an election to review election processes and results, and to “accept or reject the election results.”_


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> also....On a related note, how do you feel about new laws that give state legislatures the power to reject the outcome of an election they do not "feel" is valid? Does that fix the system in your world?


Unelected judges tamper with election results all the time

no system is perfect

But at least the legislature is subject to recall by the people

federal judges are appointed for life and answer to no one


----------



## Mac-7

task0778 said:


> There are no new laws that allow that to happen.  Which state and what law are you referring to?  I call bullshit.


There are proposals that Golfing Gator is swinging as a broad sword


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> Unelected judges tamper with election results all the time
> 
> no system is perfect
> 
> But at least the legislature is subject to recall by the people
> 
> federal judges are appointed for life and answer to no one



So, you are cool with laws that give state legislatures the power to reject the outcome of an election they do not feel is valid.

That pretty much makes any of your calls to "fix" the system a joke.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> There are proposals that Golfing Gator is swinging as a broad sword



proposals you agree with


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> So, you are cool with laws that give state legislatures the power to reject the outcome of an election they do not feel is valid.


As cool as you are letting unelected dictators in black robes run our lives


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> proposals you agree with


See post 290


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> As cool as you are by letting unelected dictators in black robes run our lives



Can you find an example of a judge throwing out an entire election they did not feel was valid?

I will wait.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> Can you find an example of a judge throwing out an entire election they did not feel was valid?
> 
> I will wait.


There was one in kentucky in 2014 but the details are behind a paywall


			https://account.kentucky.com/paywall/subscriber-only?resume=44555655&intcid=ab_archive


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> There was one in kentucky in 2014 but the details are behind a paywall
> 
> 
> https://account.kentucky.com/paywall/subscriber-only?resume=44555655&intcid=ab_archive



Seems it was based on more than just feelings.



			https://www.kentucky.com/news/politics-government/article44555655.html


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> Seems it was based on more than just feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kentucky.com/news/politics-government/article44555655.html


It was still just one persons opinion

if the entire legislature reviews an election and orders a redo thats a majority decision


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> It was still just one persons opinion
> 
> if the entire legislature reviews an election and orders a redo thats a majority decision



A majority dominated by one party that has much skin in the game.  And as the law was proposed they do not even have to give a reason. 

At least a judge has no stake in the outcome, they do not gain anything no matter which way they go.


----------



## Delldude

Ruling headed for PA Scotus, run by dem judges.


----------



## Delldude

Mac-7 said:


> It was still just one persons opinion
> 
> if the entire legislature reviews an election and orders a redo thats a majority decision


The entire majority party.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> A majority dominated by one party that has much skin in the game.


But still subject to the will of the people

unelected judges serve for life and answer to no one


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> At least a judge has no stake in the outcome,


Sez who?

the judiciary is as politicized as the other two branches of government


----------



## task0778

Golfing Gator said:


> Arizona bill would allow legislature to overturn election results
> 
> 
> An arch conservative member of Arizona’s state House of Representatives has proposed a mammoth overhaul of the state’s voting procedures that would allow legislators to overturn the results of a pr…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fillmore’s bill would require the legislature to hold a special session after an election to review election processes and results, and to “accept or reject the election results.”_



A proposal is NOT a law.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Arizona bill would allow legislature to overturn election results
> 
> 
> An arch conservative member of Arizona’s state House of Representatives has proposed a mammoth overhaul of the state’s voting procedures that would allow legislators to overturn the results of a pr…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fillmore’s bill would require the legislature to hold a special session after an election to review election processes and results, and to “accept or reject the election results.”_


First of all, they are not unfounded allegations. 30 laws were broken and there are plainly illegal ballots that were counted. As I have said before the RINO AG. will not move on the evidence he has. Your bullshit is just that, bullshit.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> But still subject to the will of the people



But you people want them to overturn election that you do not like, so why wouldn't they?


----------



## Golfing Gator

task0778 said:


> A proposal is NOT a law.



I asked if you all would approve of such a law, I did not way it was in place yet.  Interestingly none of you have been opposed to it yet


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> But you people want them to overturn election that you do not like, so why wouldn't they?


Review and redo if necessary

did someone tell you otherwise?

maybe you think its  nullify and leave it at that?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> First of all, they are not unfounded allegations. 30 laws were broken and there are plainly illegal ballots that were counted. As I have said before the RINO AG. will not move on the evidence he has. Your bullshit is just that, bullshit.



Every Repub in your world that does not support your attempt to overturn the election is  RINO, it is a meaningless label you use for any Repub that does not think exactly like you.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> Review and redo if necessary



Interestingly there is nothing in the law about "redoing" other than any citizen can ask a judge for a redo one the results are rejected.  

And if the folks do not like the redo, they reject it again until they get the results they want.  

And you think that is a good idea....


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Every Repub in your world that does not support your attempt to overturn the election is  RINO, it is a meaningless label you use for any Repub that does not think exactly like you.


Meaningless, my ass.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Interestingly there is nothing in the law about "redoing" other than any citizen can ask a judge for a redo one the results are rejected.
> 
> And if the folks do not like the redo, they reject it again until they get the results they want.
> 
> And you think that is a good idea....


Funny that is exactly what the Democrats are planning to do in 2022 and 2024. They will not have such an easy time this time around.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> Interestingly there is nothing in the law about "redoing" other than any citizen can ask a judge for a redo one the results are rejected.


What law?

as you know the bill is not law but merely a work in progress


----------



## Mac-7

Mac-7 said:


> What law?
> 
> as you know the bill is not law but merely a work in progress


And when unelected judges do it they just shoot from the hip and make laws as they go along


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> What law?
> 
> as you know the bill is not law but merely a work in progress



Yes, I understand that, but it is a bill that and those on your side of the political aisle support


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> Meaningless, my ass.



yes, your label of RINO is every bit as meaningless as your ass.

Glad we agree on this


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> yes, your label of RINO is every bit as meaningless as your ass.
> 
> Glad we agree on this


Wrong again. Someone like you who insists he is always right has a serious problem. Take care of yourself. Get some therapy.








						Mo Brooks: Will Be 'Significant Resistance' to McConnell Resuming Leadership Role if GOP Retakes Senate
					

Representative Mo Brooks (R-AL), a candidate for Alabama's U.S. Senate seat up for grabs later this year, is not bullish on the prospects of current Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) resuming the role of Majority Leader should the Republicans take the Senate in November. | Clips




					www.breitbart.com
				




Brooks thinks there are RINOs


----------



## task0778

Golfing Gator said:


> I asked if you all would approve of such a law, I did not way it was in place yet.  Interestingly none of you have been opposed to it yet



Nah, nah, nah, you don't get off that easy.  You asked for opinions on a law that does not exist and IMHO never will.  If I'm not mistaken, once the election is over and the results are in and confirmed by the appropriate election leadership, the legislature approves/confirms the results, do they not?  Some crackpot may offer up that proposition, but I predict it'll go nowhere.  But, since _"none of you have been opposed to it yet", _let me be the 1st.

Once an election is over, IMHO it's OVER.  Meaning, after everyone has signed off on it and gone home, it's a done deal.  If the loser wants to cry foul and piss and moan about it for however long, so be it.  1st amendment and all that.  It does not put him or her is a positive light and could be costly in political terms, and I say that without regard to one side or the other, or one person or another.  AND - since the time frame between the election period and the inauguration of the new Congress and President is kinda short, we ought to be thinking about one of two things:  1) push back the inauguration day to allow more time for objections and allegations, * and 2) state legislatures should propose and adopt any necessary measure that improve the integrity and trust in the results.  Right now there is quite a number of people that have some doubts or concerns about that 2020 election, by some estimates approaching 50%.  We can't have that in this country.  I so far as is possible, we should be doing what we can to allay that mistrust that delegitimizes our elected officals.

* added:  could also move election day up to October

SO - I am opposed to any law that allows any state to reject and overturn the results of an election that has been confirmed.  Hell, they don't have to accept the results in the 1st place, do they?  If they don't have the balls to do it in December after the election is over then sorry Charlie.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> Wrong again. Someone like you who insists he is always right has a serious problem. Take care of yourself. Get some therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mo Brooks: Will Be 'Significant Resistance' to McConnell Resuming Leadership Role if GOP Retakes Senate
> 
> 
> Representative Mo Brooks (R-AL), a candidate for Alabama's U.S. Senate seat up for grabs later this year, is not bullish on the prospects of current Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) resuming the role of Majority Leader should the Republicans take the Senate in November. | Clips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks thinks there are RINOs



But you think every single Repub that does not worship Trump is RINO, that is why your label is meaningless.


----------



## westwall

bravoactual said:


> The Reich Wing Noise Machine overjoyed by loss of Voter Rights.  Why am I not surprised.





What voting Rights are being taken away.

Be specific.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> But you think every single Repub that does not worship Trump is RINO, that is why your label is meaningless.


I never said that. Trump will pick out who he considers RINOs and challenge them by endorsing others in the primaries.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, I understand that, but it is a bill that and those on your side of the political aisle support


As I explained at law passed by our elected representatives is better that something conjured up by an unelected demogod


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> As I explained at law passed by our elected representatives is better that something conjured up by an unelected demogod



Sure, as long as the elected representatives are from your party and they ensure that you party cannot possibly lose an election.


----------



## jc456

Mac-7 said:


> You should because I live in this country too and will keep pushing till the system is fixed
> 
> much to the tweeners annoyance


Thieves never want to be stopped


----------



## jc456

Mac-7 said:


> I guess thats your red line in the sand
> 
> there is no election fraud unless libs say there is


Again, no one else can in their scared little world. Power tripping is their existence


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> Sure, as long as the elected representatives are from your party and they ensure that you party cannot possibly lose an election.


Now you are describing the deep blue states like california

but with the unelected judges I dont even get a vote


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> Now you are describing the deep blue states like california
> 
> but with the unelected judges I dont even get a vote



What good is your vote if the people you are voting against gave themselves the power to reject any election they do not like the outcome of?  

How do you vote someone out of office that has the power to reject your vote?


----------



## Delldude

Golfing Gator said:


> But you people want them to overturn election that you do not like, so why wouldn't they?


Dude, at this stage of the game, overturning the election is probably a good idea.


----------



## task0778

The truth is that we don't need to be doing this shit every 4 fuckin' years.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Delldude said:


> Dude, at this stage of the game, overturning the election is probably a good idea.



An in 10 months we will have the chance for the country to show how they feel about it.  It is never the right idea to illegally change the outcome of an election due to sour grapes


----------



## beagle9

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mail-in ballots is a form of ballot box stuffing, but the Democrats call it "voting rights"


Yeah just like they call voter ID (voter suppression)... Gotta love their blatant corruption on display constantly while trying to get their way.


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> And yet nobody has ever found any shenanigans in the states that have been doing it for 10 plus years.


Not a long track record... Just ten years they've been doing something illegal before people started paying it attention eh ?? A lot of broken law's have this problem, where as they might go unnoticed until it swells up big. Then it's time to reel it back in, and enforce the laws again. Actually all the bull crap is why our law's are there in the first place.


----------



## otto105

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mail-in ballots is a form of ballot box stuffing, but the Democrats call it "voting rights"


How is it ballot stuffing?


----------



## otto105

jc456 said:


> Thieves never want to be stopped


Is that why the former 1-term president wants to be president again?


----------



## skews13

1srelluc said:


> nfettered "no cause" mail-in voting is just a open invitation to shenanigans, I've said that for years, mostly back when CO first went to it. Drop boxes are another piss-poor idea.
> 
> That said I've sort of come around on early voting since, once we got our feet under us, we used it to help defeat the dems here in Virginia.
> 
> LOL....The dems passed into law a 45 day early voting period thinking they would never lose another election but the right-leaning weaponized it against them and ran-up the percentages big time in the red counties.....It was glorious.



The future of voting will not be a sheep standing in line with his ID card, to scribble a dot onto a piece of paper, to satisfy the Cletis' and Skeeters of Hazzard county.

You turds wait until votes are cast online, with nobody ever leaving the house. Once voting participation gets that high, Republicans will become extinct in 80% of the country.


----------



## otto105

skews13 said:


> The future of voting will not be a sheep standing in line with his ID card, to scribble a dot onto a piece of paper, to satisfy the Cletis' and Skeeters of Hazzard county.
> 
> You turds wait until votes are cast online, with nobody ever leaving the house. Once voting participation gets that high, Republicans will become extinct in 80% of the country.


They will be still trying to pay for dial up internet connection since they don't believe in rural broadband.


----------



## jc456

otto105 said:


> Is that why the former 1-term president wants to be president again?


Yep, he wants to stop swamp creatures who steal


----------



## otto105

jc456 said:


> Yep, he wants to stop swamp creatures who steal


Like ron johnson?


----------



## Foolardi

1srelluc said:


> About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.
> 
> _A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.
> 
> The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.
> 
> Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.
> 
> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.
> 
> Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_


An almost exact replay of what took place in Sep./Oct. of
   2020.Mark levin was reduced to almost begging the 
   U.S. Supreme court take up the case.But Chief Justice
  Roberts did everything he could to downplay it's 
  importance.The Pennsy. State Legislature had governance
  as did ALL State Legislatures over Elections.When where and
  how.No If Ands or buts.The Pennsy. State legislature was
  a majortity of Republicans.However the Pennsy. State 
  Supreme Court was a Majority of Democrats.They
  struck down the State Legislatures Rules governing
   Elections in Pennsy.Plus the Governor and his Female
  Secretary-of-State were rabid Trump haters.Trump was
  up by about 800,ooo Votes in Pennsy. when he decided
  to go to bed.By Morning that lead was down to around
  100,ooo.
    Real Simple Folks.Just like January 6th the Democrats are
    foaming at the mouth insisting that the 2020 Election 
  was Kosher.They Lie.About almost everything.
   They Advertised Obama in 2008 as Moderate.
    Same crap they pulled with Biden in 2020.


----------



## otto105

Foolardi said:


> An almost exact replay of what took place in Sep./Oct. of
> 2020.Mark levin was reduced to almost begging the
> U.S. Supreme court take up the case.But Chief Justice
> Roberts did everything he could to downplay it's
> importance.The Pennsy. State Legislature had governance
> as did ALL State Legislatures over Elections.When where and
> how.No If Ands or buts.The Pennsy. State legislature was
> a majortity of Republicans.However the Pennsy. State
> Supreme Court was a Majority of Democrats.They
> struck down the State Legislatures Rules governing
> Elections in Pennsy.Plus the Governor and his Female
> Secretary-of-State were rabid Trump haters.Trump was
> up by about 800,ooo Votes in Pennsy. when he decided
> to go to bed.By Morning that lead was down to around
> 100,ooo.
> Real Simple Folks.Just like January 6th the Democrats are
> foaming at the mouth insisting that the 2020 Election
> was Kosher.They Lie.About almost everything.
> They Advertised Obama in 2008 as Moderate.
> Same crap they pulled with Biden in 2020.


Pennsy?


Is that a joke?


----------



## Foolardi

otto105 said:


> Like ron johnson?


No Finer Politician in America.He's honest to a fault.
  Plays fair and is tough.Willing to accomodate his rivals.
   But not succumb to their Dirty Tricks.Just a few more 
  like him in the Senate will Do Americans Proud.
   But Them Democrats are forcing average Americans into
  their Political swamp.By hook or crook.Er boat.


----------



## Foolardi

otto105 said:


> Pennsy?
> 
> 
> Is that a joke?


 More apropos abbreviation for {Penn.}or what them democrats
  have turned the state into.
    Philadelphia has never been so corrupted and 
   ruined.Like San Fransico,Minneapolis and Baltimore.
     Just to name a few.


----------



## Foolardi

WEATHER53 said:


> About 3% of all voters are in such a condition or circumstance that makes Mail in the only feasible method.


Like in 2012 ... Huh Bubba.


----------



## Golfing Gator

otto105 said:


> Pennsy?
> 
> 
> Is that a joke?



It is what is known as drunk posting


----------



## otto105

Foolardi said:


> More apropos abbreviation for {Penn.}or what them democrats
> have turned the state into.
> Philadelphia has never been so corrupted and
> ruined.Like San Fransico,Minneapolis and Baltimore.
> Just to name a few.


Yup, it was a joke.


----------



## jc456

otto105 said:


> Like ron johnson?


Why?


----------



## otto105

jc456 said:


> Why?


He's a stealing swamp monster.


----------



## jc456

otto105 said:


> He's a stealing swamp monster.


Xiden stole an entire presidency I think that’s priority 1


----------



## otto105

jc456 said:


> Xiden stole an entire presidency I think that’s priority 1


Sure, where is the proof.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Half the MAGAturds are in on the con, at this point. They know the election was not stolen. But they think keeping the big lie alive will help Republicans pass more laws to suppress the vote and to steal future elections.
> 
> And the other half are gullible rubes who actually believe this nonsense.


Get a fucking ID. Get your fat ass off the couch on a certain day. Drive your beat up Toyota to the polls. Vote. Eat shit then die


----------



## otto105

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Get a fucking ID. Get your fat ass off the couch on a certain day. Drive your beat up Toyota to the polls. Vote. Eat shit then die


God it is miserable to be a republic voter.


----------



## Foolardi

otto105 said:


> Yup, it was a joke.


  Yes,ruining Major American big cities does seem to be
  the favorite pastime of yer garden variety Democrat.
   And it's definately not lost of most americans.
   As most any poll openly demonstrates.


----------



## Foolardi

otto105 said:


> God it is miserable to be a republic voter.


 Um ... The Republic of China ... Pray Tell.


----------



## Foolardi

otto105 said:


> Sure, where is the proof.


How about Trump winning 2,497 counties.
  Biden winning 477 Counties.You do the math.
  Plus belwether states like Florida,Ohio and Texas
  were called early.Why did it take till friday for
  Pennsylvania to get a count.Atlanta ... even longer.
   Because those places are Democrat havens for
  corruption.Like Detroit and Philly.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

otto105 said:


> God it is miserable to be a republic voter.


cheat...cheat....cheat....cheat....infinity


----------



## otto105

Foolardi said:


> How about Trump winning 2,497 counties.
> Biden winning 477 Counties.You do the math.
> Plus belwether states like Florida,Ohio and Texas
> were called early.Why did it take till friday for
> Pennsylvania to get a count.Atlanta ... even longer.
> Because those places are Democrat havens for
> corruption.Like Detroit and Philly.


What's the population of the counties?

You were told about mail in voting before election day.

What corruption can you show proof of?


----------



## otto105

Hang on Sloopy said:


> cheat...cheat....cheat....cheat....infinity


Sure, sure show the proof.


----------



## jc456

otto105 said:


> Sure, where is the proof.


Read the thread


----------



## jc456

otto105 said:


> Sure, sure show the proof.


Read the thread


----------



## otto105

jc456 said:


> Read the thread


I have read the thread and no proof has been offered.


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> I demand that a recount be done in Colorado for the 2014 Election and every election since.  (mail-in voting since 2013).  We demand our time so get with it.


Why, when if anything all that has to be audited without bias is the 2020 election, ummmm an election that possibly was one of the most corrupt election's the nation has ever seen due to COVID, and due to what else or who else that may have been involved ????????

A man once said "never let a good crisis go to waste". Remember ?

The fact that so many were trying so hard to cover it all up in order to make getting rid of Trump once and for all possible, uhhhh has now become a hindsight story that just keeps getting clearer and clearer as time goes by. 

The biggest indicator is the new administration and their (in your face revenge), that which they began taking out on Americans immediately, and why ?? Was it because the conservatives wanted an America First Agenda, and because of them wanting their tradition's back, their decent pro-American school's back, their Christian culture back in law and order, otherwise for what it had stood for, and because of what it had done to help the nation for so long and through some very hard times ?? The American's wanted their manufacturing base back, their safe street's back, their good economy to continue, and on and on and on it all goes. They wanted the same things Democrat's should want too, otherwise as is listed above.

The Democrat's have become a wrecking ball that was set free in the nation, and why is this ? Because they hate everything that moves including themselves. Misery loves company, and they want company. 

Well they're making it come true, uhhh well because American's are miserable now. 

Democrat's, are ya happy in your demonic twisted ways ???


----------



## beagle9

g5000 said:


> Eleventy-five million illegal Mexicans voted for Joe Biden.  Two hundred and eighty-three thousand Democrats voted for Biden twice.  The Italians used a military space satellite to change Trump votes to Biden votes.  China mailed 800,000 bamboo ballots to Arizona pre-marked for Biden.  The Democrat-controlled election commission in California mailed water soluble ballots to the registered Republicans in that state.
> '
> "I want to bleev it, so it must be true!"


Slight of hand you're using now... It didn't work by the way.


----------



## beagle9

g5000 said:


> Any day now Trump will be reinstated.
> 
> Then he will call inflation a hoax, issue press releases taking credit for the record stock market, blame China for the supply chain snarls, call Zelensky and tell him he will send arms if he can build a Trump Tower in Kyiv (whatever happened to Kiev?), hire more people who will end up resigning in disgrace, hold rallies where the Trumptards will line up for  miles to get the wonderful terrific Trump Vaccine, finally go on a "date" with Ivanka (wink wink), call into OAN daily to talk about how much better than Lincoln and Jefferson he is, and pack on another 60 pounds.


Where will you be when all that is going on ?? Sitting there hoping America will fail once again ??? What about supporting America for a change ?? That's literally a foreign concept anymore for y'all right ??


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> Why, when if anything all that has to be audited without bias is the 2020 election, ummmm an election that possibly was one of the most corrupt election's the nation has ever seen due to COVID, and due to what else or who else that may have been involved ????????
> 
> A man once said "never let a good crisis go to waste". Remember ?
> 
> The fact that so many were trying so hard to cover it all up in order to make getting rid of Trump once and for all possible, uhhhh has now become a hindsight story that just keeps getting clearer and clearer as time goes by.
> 
> The biggest indicator is the new administration and their (in your face revenge), that which they began taking out on Americans immediately, and why ?? Was it because the conservatives wanted an America First Agenda, and because of them wanting their tradition's back, their decent pro-American school's back, their Christian culture back in law and order, otherwise for what it had stood for, and because of what it had done to help the nation for so long and through some very hard times ?? The American's wanted their manufacturing base back, their safe street's back, their good economy to continue, and on and on and on it all goes. They wanted the same things Democrat's should want too, otherwise as is listed above.
> 
> The Democrat's have become a wrecking ball that was set free in the nation, and why is this ? Because they hate everything that moves including themselves. Misery loves company, and they want company.
> 
> Well they're making it come true, uhhh well because American's are miserable now.
> 
> Democrat's, are ya happy in your demonic twisted ways ???


Wally the Beavers here to play.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> What good is your vote if the people you are voting against gave themselves the power to reject any election they do not like the outcome of?
> 
> How do you vote someone out of office that has the power to reject your vote?


I dont know

since you distrust the red states as much as I distrust blue states I understand your suspicions

But the beauty of federalism is that the individual  can try out new ideas and see what happens


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> I dont know
> 
> since you distrust the red states as much as I distrust blue states I understand your suspicions



I distrust all states equally, never really been into the whole red vs blue thing.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> I distrust all states equally, never really been into the whole red vs blue thing.


Meaning you cant see that california and at least 10 other states are totally dominated by democrats ?

do you think thats mere chance?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> Meaning you cant see that california and at least 10 other states are totally dominated by democrats ?
> 
> do you think thats mere chance?



Meaning I do not distrust Dems any more than Repubs.

Meaning that "blue" states are filled with red areas and red states have large blue cities.   

Red vs blue is just one more tool used to divide the country to keep us controlled. 

Here is a blue state....just how blue is it really?


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> Meaning I do not distrust Dems any more than Repubs.


You should

not being able to decide between the two is the weakness of tweeners


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> You should



Why, both only care about themselves and their party.  Neither give a rats ass about us or the country.



Mac-7 said:


> not being able to decide between the two is the weakness of tweeners



Actually it is just the opposite.  We had decided, also also we are not tweeners as we are not torn between the two, nor do our views fall between the two.  We are outside of the two.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> Why, both only care about themselves and their party.


And you dont care about yourself and your narrow opinions on the issues?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> And you dont care about yourself and your narrow opinions on the issues?



Of course I do, which is why I am not a slave to either party.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> Of course I do, which is why I am not a slave to either party.


So you are pure as the driven snow but everyone else except Mac1958 and you are bad people?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> So you are pure as the driven snow but everyone else except Mac1958 and you are bad people?



Where did I make any such claim?  Most people are good people, the party leadership of both parities not included.


----------



## Mac1958

Golfing Gator said:


> Where did I make any such claim?  Most people are good people, the party leadership of both parities not included.


They lie and misrepresent the positions of others as naturally as they breathe.

It's in their DNA at this point.  A waste of time.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> Where did I make any such claim?  Most people are good people, the party leadership of both parities not included.


I’m happy to hear you say that


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> Meaning I do not distrust Dems any more than Repubs.
> 
> Meaning that "blue" states are filled with red areas and red states have large blue cities.
> 
> Red vs blue is just one more tool used to divide the country to keep us controlled.
> 
> Here is a blue state....just how blue is it really?
> 
> View attachment 594737


Ok, and riddle me this batman - what are the values, morals, and positions being taken in the red verses blue area's within the state's, and what are the results ??

Once you've come up with your answer, then it should be obvious where your loyalties should lay. Being neither hot nor cold is a non-starter, because it indicates that you are tossed around like a wave in the ocean. You will eventually ground yourself at some point, and when you do it's only to realize that everything comes to an end. Be ready to know the truth, because the truth shall set you free.


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> Ok, and riddle me this batman - what are the values, morals, and positions being taken in the red verses blue area's within the state's, and what are the results ??
> 
> Once you've come up with your answer, then it should be obvious where your loyalties should lay. Being neither hot nor cold is a non-starter, because it indicates that your are tossed around like a wave in the ocean. You will eventually ground yourself at some point, and when you do it's only to realize that everything comes to an end. Be ready to know the truth, because the truth shall set you free.



I am already grounded, well grounded in fact.   I am grounded upon the hill watching you all in your sheep pens on the left and the right telling yourself how different you are from the folks in the other pen.


----------



## Paleman

WEATHER53 said:


> About 3% of all voters are in such a condition or circumstance that makes Mail in the only feasible method.


If 3% is accurate, those few individuals should be allowed to request a mail-in ballot and after explaining and proving their disability be permitted to vote via mail. The 97% should continue to show up at the polls to vote after proving who they are.


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> I am already grounded, well grounded in fact.   I am grounded upon the hill watching you all in your sheep pens on the left and the right telling yourself how different you are from the folks in the other pen.


What a stupid analogy for someone that says that he's grounded...  ROTFLMBO.

Don't vote please, I mean why bother anyways, you already made it known that you don't agree with either side.


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> What a stupid analogy for someone that says that he's grounded...  ROTFLMBO.
> 
> Don't vote please, I mean why bother anyways, you already made it known that you don't agree with either side.



I am sure you see it as stupid, you are one of those that thinks you are sooooo very different than those on the other side you hate so much.


----------



## Vrenn

beagle9 said:


> Why, when if anything all that has to be audited without bias is the 2020 election, ummmm an election that possibly was one of the most corrupt election's the nation has ever seen due to COVID, and due to what else or who else that may have been involved ????????
> 
> A man once said "never let a good crisis go to waste". Remember ?
> 
> The fact that so many were trying so hard to cover it all up in order to make getting rid of Trump once and for all possible, uhhhh has now become a hindsight story that just keeps getting clearer and clearer as time goes by.
> 
> The biggest indicator is the new administration and their (in your face revenge), that which they began taking out on Americans immediately, and why ?? Was it because the conservatives wanted an America First Agenda, and because of them wanting their tradition's back, their decent pro-American school's back, their Christian culture back in law and order, otherwise for what it had stood for, and because of what it had done to help the nation for so long and through some very hard times ?? The American's wanted their manufacturing base back, their safe street's back, their good economy to continue, and on and on and on it all goes. They wanted the same things Democrat's should want too, otherwise as is listed above.
> 
> The Democrat's have become a wrecking ball that was set free in the nation, and why is this ? Because they hate everything that moves including themselves. Misery loves company, and they want company.
> 
> Well they're making it come true, uhhh well because American's are miserable now.
> 
> Democrat's, are ya happy in your demonic twisted ways ???


Your message is full or irony .


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> I am sure you see it as stupid, you are one of those that thinks you are sooooo very different than those on the other side you hate so much.


Don't hate anyone, buy I sure don't agree with their sinful ways being foisted upon the masses against it's will. You are one that ignores the wolf hanging around the chicken coup until it has entered into the pen killing have of the chickens. Unexceptable.


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> Your message is full or irony .


And you being an adult not knowing the difference in right or wrong is a tragedy.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> Yeah just like they call voter ID (voter suppression)... Gotta love their blatant corruption on display constantly while trying to get their way.


What is requiring a specific form of ID correcting for?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

otto105 said:


> How is it ballot stuffing?


Because the Dems get more votes when voting is easy. Hence the closure of polling places and long lines. Their privilege doesn’t let them see anything wrong with their tactics.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

skews13 said:


> The future of voting will not be a sheep standing in line with his ID card, to scribble a dot onto a piece of paper, to satisfy the Cletis' and Skeeters of Hazzard county.
> 
> You turds wait until votes are cast online, with nobody ever leaving the house. Once voting participation gets that high, Republicans will become extinct in 80% of the country.


They know that full well. That’s why their threats of CW and secession are couched in voter fraud narratives. The Republicans are in their death throes and it seems some in their leadership are content to take the entire country with them.


----------



## jc456

otto105 said:


> I have read the thread and no proof has been offered.


I know you think that. You have no authority to make such a statement. So, there’s that


----------



## jc456

Mac-7 said:


> I dont know
> 
> since you distrust the red states as much as I distrust blue states I understand your suspicions
> 
> But the beauty of federalism is that the individual  can try out new ideas and see what happens


The difference has always been, demofks don’t compromise


----------



## jc456

skews13 said:


> The future of voting will not be a sheep standing in line with his ID card, to scribble a dot onto a piece of paper, to satisfy the Cletis' and Skeeters of Hazzard county.
> 
> You turds wait until votes are cast online, with nobody ever leaving the house. Once voting participation gets that high, Republicans will become extinct in 80% of the country.


Need one vote for one person. Demofks violated that. Always have. Until that is stopped, go get in line with your ID asshole


----------



## Foolardi

otto105 said:


> What's the population of the counties?
> 
> You were told about mail in voting before election day.
> 
> What corruption can you show proof of?


 I guess when around 1,ooo signed sworn affidavits
   say it's so.From strange new on the fly irregularities to
  outright ballot tampering.Poll watchers denied access.
  And yes Trump did mention and even cited a month
  before Nov. 4th the 2004 Commission On Federal Election  Reform.Specifically warning about mail-in ballots.
    That they afford possible tampering.
   Which explains why in 2020 Biden won with
102 Million absentee votes.


----------



## Foolardi

beagle9 said:


> Slight of hand you're using now... It didn't work by the way.


No that would be like Biden offering a hearty handshake
  after sneezing into his hand or Paw.Because as sure
  God made little green apples Uncle Joe from Kokomo
  surely has his paws out for China payola.
   As Peter Schweizer proves in ...
    - Red-Handed -


----------



## Foolardi

Hutch Starskey said:


> Because the Dems get more votes when voting is easy. Hence the closure of polling places and long lines. Their privilege doesn’t let them see anything wrong with their tactics.


  How about Lizard-faced Zuckerberg making available
   $ 419 Million for stuff like New  Mail-in drop boxes.
   Placed in heavily democrat run big citites.


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> Don't hate anyone, buy I sure don't agree with their sinful ways being foisted upon the masses against it's will. You are one that ignores the wolf hanging around the chicken coup until it has entered into the pen killing have of the chickens. Unexceptable.



I see both sides being rather damn sinful, but those standing next to the lighthouse cannot see its light burnout


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Foolardi said:


> How about Lizard-faced Zuckerberg making available
> $ 419 Million for stuff like New  Mail-in drop boxes.
> Placed in heavily democrat run big citites.


Yes. To make it easier to vote and avoid lines in highly populated areas. Why is that a problem to you?


----------



## otto105

Foolardi said:


> I guess when around 1,ooo signed sworn affidavits
> say it's so.From strange new on the fly irregularities to
> outright ballot tampering.Poll watchers denied access.
> And yes Trump did mention and even cited a month
> before Nov. 4th the 2004 Commission On Federal Election  Reform.Specifically warning about mail-in ballots.
> That they afford possible tampering.
> Which explains why in 2020 Biden won with
> 102 Million absentee votes.


1K sworn affidavits....How many presented in a court? Zero.

Irregularities?  Like your side lost.

Ballot tempering?  Where?

 What proof?

Poll watchers? Both parties had observers at every location they choose too.

The rest is just you being a pussy...so...


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> Yes. To make it easier to vote and avoid lines in highly populated areas. Why is that a problem to you?


It's a problem because it leans the electorate into an off balanced way on purpose, and yes for biased political reasons it is being done, not to mention the huge conflicts of interest it imposes or presents. It should be illegal for outside corporate interest to impose itself on the electorate in hopes to sway the election into it's favor in these ways.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> 1K sworn affidavits....How many presented in a court? Zero.
> 
> Irregularities?  Like your side lost.
> 
> Ballot tempering?  Where?
> 
> What proof?
> 
> Poll watchers? Both parties had observers at every location they choose too.
> 
> The rest is just you being a pussy...so...


Insults from the one who stands upon solid ground ? Sounds like you aren't so sure of yourself.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> Insults from the one who stands upon solid ground ? Sounds like you aren't so sure of yourself.


I stand on the ground of 50-State certification and a definite LACK of any voter fraud.

So, the dame ball is in your fucking court dude.


----------



## otto105

jc456 said:


> I know you think that. You have no authority to make such a statement. So, there’s that


So, I read the thread and found nothing of the proof you claim.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> It's a problem because it leans the electorate into an off balanced way on purpose, and yes for biased political reasons it is being done, not to mention the huge conflicts of interest it imposes or presents. It should be illegal for outside corporate interest to impose itself on the electorate in hopes to sway the election into it's favor in these ways.


It’s “off balance” because republicans suck and more people vote Dem. That’s not fraud. That’s voting. Making it more difficult and arduous to vote in the hopes of suppressing turn out is desperate losery.  Cheating.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> Insults from the one who stands upon solid ground ? Sounds like you aren't so sure of yourself.


I'm VERY sure of the results and my belief in them.

Next


----------



## jc456

otto105 said:


> So, I read the thread and found nothing of the proof you claim.


I’m happy for you


----------



## otto105

jc456 said:


> I’m happy for you


But yet, the proof is still never there...


----------



## jc456

otto105 said:


> But yet, the proof is still never there...


I get it, you’re ignorant


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> It’s “off balance” because republicans suck and more people vote Dem. That’s not fraud. That’s voting. Making it more difficult and arduous to vote in the hopes of suppressing turn out is desperate losery.  Cheating.


No one is making voting more arduous and/or difficult to vote. It's actually the easiest thing a person can do these days, so all of a sudden corporations want to do their part eh ? Well if their current track record of censorship upon their platforms wasn't enough, and if their political biases wasn't so obvious, then I'd say that you have some good points, but we all know what's up, and what's been up for quite sometimes now. 

If only you were right, otherwise about them just wanting to help, and it was them being authentic or genuine then ok, but when you see the huge conflicts of interest involved, then Houston we have a serious problem with these private entities involving themselves in our elections.


----------



## WEATHER53

It’s like an IQ test and they fail


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> No one is making voting more arduous and/or difficult to vote. It's actually the easiest thing a person can do these days, so all of a sudden corporations want to do their part eh ? Well if their current track record of censorship upon their platforms wasn't enough, and if their political biases wasn't so obvious, then I'd say that you have some good points, but we all know what's up, and what's been up for quite sometimes now.
> 
> If only you were right, otherwise about them just wanting to help, and it was them being authentic or genuine then ok, but when you see the huge conflicts of interest involved, then Houston we have a serious problem with these private entities involving themselves in our elections.


It’s easy for folks going to vote at the township hall in the middle of nowhere but not in high population centers where access is limited to only a few sites or a commute on public transportation is required to then stand in line for five or six hours.
The goal should be to make it as easy to vote as possible. Not the opposite.


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> It’s easy for folks going to vote at the township hall in the middle of nowhere but not in high population centers where access is limited to only a few sites or a commute on public transportation is required to then stand in line for five or six hours.
> The goal should be to make it as easy to vote as possible. Not the opposite.


Agree, but someone needs to stand guard and check voter IDs etc, otherwise in order to ensure voter integrity, so if that means to consolidate voting stations for that reason then so be it. It's still easy to vote in the modern age, and that is a fact. No excuses can justify allowing our voter integrity to be compromised because a few might claim that their moped wouldn't make it to the polls. Take the bus if can't get there or any other form of free transportation this country and it's state's offer.


----------



## Delldude

Foolardi said:


> An almost exact replay of what took place in Sep./Oct. of
> 2020.Mark levin was reduced to almost begging the
> U.S. Supreme court take up the case.But Chief Justice
> Roberts did everything he could to downplay it's
> importance.The Pennsy. State Legislature had governance
> as did ALL State Legislatures over Elections.When where and
> how.No If Ands or buts.The Pennsy. State legislature was
> a majortity of Republicans.However the Pennsy. State
> Supreme Court was a Majority of Democrats.They
> struck down the State Legislatures Rules governing
> Elections in Pennsy.Plus the Governor and his Female
> Secretary-of-State were rabid Trump haters.Trump was
> up by about 800,ooo Votes in Pennsy. when he decided
> to go to bed.By Morning that lead was down to around
> 100,ooo.
> Real Simple Folks.Just like January 6th the Democrats are
> foaming at the mouth insisting that the 2020 Election
> was Kosher.They Lie.About almost everything.
> They Advertised Obama in 2008 as Moderate.
> Same crap they pulled with Biden in 2020.


And everything they pulled nationwide, is now in their voter bill they so desperately want passed.

Caveat Emptor!


----------



## Vrenn

beagle9 said:


> Agree, but someone needs to stand guard and check voter IDs etc, otherwise in order to ensure voter integrity, so if that means to consolidate voting stations for that reason then so be it. It's still easy to vote in the modern age, and that is a fact. No excuses can justify allowing our voter integrity to be compromised because a few might claim that their moped wouldn't make it to the polls. Take the bus if can't get there or any other form of free transportation this country and it's state's offer.



Or you can have the Colorado style elections which don't seem to have the pitfalls that you fear so much.  If a state has those pitfalls then the Governor and his little cronies need to be fired and fired fast.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> Agree, but someone needs to stand guard and check voter IDs etc, otherwise in order to ensure voter integrity, so if that means to consolidate voting stations for that reason then so be it. It's still easy to vote in the modern age, and that is a fact. No excuses can justify allowing our voter integrity to be compromised because a few might claim that their moped wouldn't make it to the polls. Take the bus if can't get there or any other form of free transportation this country and it's state's offer.


Ok. Then make it easier in other ways. Early voting hours, Allow for more no-excuse absentee balloting, make  Election Day a holiday. Or eliminate it all together. There’s no reason elections couldn’t take more than one day.
Limiting the locations and only allowing one day to vote is simply not enough access for those who may not be able to make it in a single 12 or 14 hour window.
Deliberately not accommodating those voters is suppression.


----------



## watchingfromafar

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> mail-in ballots is a form of ballot box stuffing,


I would like to believe you but since we are strangers, I must ask you for some form of proof that there was ballot box stuffing.


TroglocratsRdumb said:


> but the Democrats call it "voting rights"


Did you vote in the last election-?
just curious


----------



## WEATHER53

This hoax ends also


----------



## Delldude

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ok. Then make it easier in other ways. Early voting hours, Allow for more no-excuse absentee balloting, make  Election Day a holiday. Or eliminate it all together. There’s no reason elections couldn’t take more than one day.
> Limiting the locations and only allowing one day to vote is simply not enough access for those who may not be able to make it in a single 12 or 14 hour window.
> Deliberately not accommodating those voters is suppression.


I agree.....especially when you count the early voting and release the results before the end of normal voting.


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ok. Then make it easier in other ways. Early voting hours, Allow for more no-excuse absentee balloting, make  Election Day a holiday. Or eliminate it all together. There’s no reason elections couldn’t take more than one day.
> Limiting the locations and only allowing one day to vote is simply not enough access for those who may not be able to make it in a single 12 or 14 hour window.
> Deliberately not accommodating those voters is suppression.


You speak as if the American people are children in their mind's, and they have to be helped to the poles by all sorts of measures to ensure the get out the vote is successful.... People who are seasoned voter's will always vote, when other's might take the day off to do other things other than to vote. I mean look at the advantages people have taken by laying out of work or not working anymore because of government or COVID.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> You speak as if the American people are children in their mind's, and they have to be helped to the poles by all sorts of measures to ensure the get out the vote is successful.... People who are seasoned voter's will always vote, when other's might take the day off to do other things other than to vote. I mean look at the advantages people have taken by laying out of work or not working anymore because of government or COVID.


You speak as if every American lives your lifestyle. Or should anyway.
Not helped. Accommodated. Not everyone has a job that gives time off for voting. Or childcare. Certainly not for 5or6 hours to stand in line.


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> You speak as if every American lives your lifestyle. Or should anyway.
> Not helped. Accommodated. Not everyone has a job that gives time off for voting. Or childcare. Certainly not for 5or6 hours to stand in line.


No excuses in people not getting to the poles to vote, it's just to simple to do. Now maybe things could be done at the polling stations in order to modernize the process better, otherwise in order to process far more people through can be accommodated I'm sure. But allowing corporations and their interest to get involved in our election's presented a huge conflict IMHO. But yes we can do better in order to accommodate the people at the stations better.


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> No excuses in people not getting to the poles to vote,



Sorry, but I cannot ignore this any longer..  It is getting people to the POLLS, not POLES.  Once I could ignore as a typo, but not multiple times.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> No excuses in people not getting to the poles to vote, it's just to simple to do. Now maybe things could be done at the polling stations in order to modernize the process better, otherwise in order to process far more people through can be accommodated I'm sure. But allowing corporations and their interest to get involved in our election's presented a huge conflict IMHO. But yes we can do better in order to accommodate the people at the stations better.


Nonsense. You’re being wildly short sighted. Is it deliberate?
Obviously every employee at any given workplace cannot all take off simultaneously.
There is no conflict , except to your desire to limit the numbers of voters that is, that a donation of drop boxes creates.
Voting is simple when it’s made easy and widely accessible as we saw in 20. You just don’t like what happens when record numbers vote.


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> Sorry, but I cannot ignore this any longer..  It is getting people to the POLLS, not POLES.  Once I could ignore as a typo, but not multiple times.


Yep, I was bouncing back and forth on the spelling of that word I'll admit. Simple word, but I'm old so give me a break...lol Thanks for the correction.. I sure ain't no where's near being a great spelling person, and in no ways a great literary, uhhhh so there's that but thank goodness I'm surrounded by all these scholarly people here.. ROTFLMBO.


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> Nonsense. You’re being wildly short sighted. Is it deliberate?
> Obviously every employee at any given workplace cannot all take off simultaneously.
> There is no conflict , except to your desire to limit the numbers of voters that is, that a donation of drop boxes creates.
> Voting is simple when it’s made easy and widely accessible as we saw in 20. You just don’t like what happens when record numbers vote.


Nope, you are wrong about that... You keep creating scenarios that were never an issue in the past, so why is that ? If an employee wants to vote, the poles are open long enough to accommodate them. Go early or go late, use a vacation day or just take the day off whatever, but it can be done by those wanting to vote, and it has been done forever without any problem's. Seems that huge struggle's are in play in order to change the system in certain ways, but are they good changes or changes that weaken the system, otherwise opening it up for fraud to take place ?? The accusations going back and forth are signaling that the interest of corporation's and political figures is huge when it comes to who is filling the seat's at the end of the day. Who knows, the people may have lost their voice's years ago. Keep trying though, because we might get a voice again or might not.


----------



## wamose

Pa. is tired of ballot box stuffing with mail in votes. We're going back to the fair way. Of course, our commie state supreme court will overturn this decision so the US Supreme Court will have to decide in the end.


----------



## Vrenn

beagle9 said:


> No excuses in people not getting to the poles to vote, it's just to simple to do. Now maybe things could be done at the polling stations in order to modernize the process better, otherwise in order to process far more people through can be accommodated I'm sure. But allowing corporations and their interest to get involved in our election's presented a huge conflict IMHO. But yes we can do better in order to accommodate the people at the stations better.



There were over 1600 polling places shut down for the 2016 election and almost all of them were shutdown in the poor parts of town.  Poor means Minority.  That means that the voter fraud is higher on the Republican side than the Dem side.  You want your statement to be true, reopen those polling stations.


----------



## 1srelluc

Vrenn said:


> There were over 1600 polling places shut down for the 2016 election and almost all of them were shutdown in the poor parts of town.  Poor means Minority.  That means that the voter fraud is higher on the Republican side than the Dem side.  You want your statement to be true, reopen those polling stations.


Cool, whatever works.


----------



## BWK

Vrenn said:


> There were over 1600 polling places shut down for the 2016 election and almost all of them were shutdown in the poor parts of town.  Poor means Minority.  That means that the voter fraud is higher on the Republican side than the Dem side.  You want your statement to be true, reopen those polling stations.


I've been posting that scam for years and the Right have had nothing to say about it but crickets.


----------



## BWK

1srelluc said:


> Cool, whatever works.


You just admitted to being a cheater. Thanks for the admission. Now we must act to change the Republican fraud in this country.


----------



## BWK

1srelluc said:


> About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.
> 
> _A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.
> 
> The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.
> 
> Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.
> 
> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.
> 
> Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_


Taking away mail-in and closing polls in minority areas deprives minorities from voting. Which means it's cheating, and this has nothing to do with ID. It also means that we are no longer a country of "we the people." And all documents written that show us that, should be stricken. Republicans have chosen Authoritarianism over the Constitution. 

By the way, just so you understand, there is nothing unconstitutional about mail-in voting. If it were, you would have shown it to us.


----------



## BWK

1srelluc said:


> Unfettered "no cause" mail-in voting is just a open invitation to shenanigans, I've said that for years, mostly back when CO first went to it. Drop boxes are another piss-poor idea.
> 
> That said I've sort of come around on early voting since, once we got our feet under us, we used it to help defeat the dems here in Virginia.
> 
> LOL....The dems passed into law a 45 day early voting period thinking they would never lose another election but the right-leaning weaponized it against them and ran-up the percentages big time in the red counties.....It was glorious.


1688 poll closings in minority areas is all the cause in the world for having mail-in voting. You said so yourself when you admitted that the closings work for you. That means you admitted to a cause. It's the wrong cause, but a cause just the same.


----------



## BWK

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> accentually that is what it means


Without mail-in and 1688 poll closings in minority areas, Republicans just stopped minorities from voting. That makes you all cheaters.


----------



## BWK

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> apparently so


1688 poll closings by Republicans is cheating. Get a clue.


----------



## BWK

WEATHER53 said:


> About 3% of all voters are in such a condition or circumstance that makes Mail in the only feasible method.


Plus those who used to use the 1688 polling places that were used in minority areas.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> Mail-in ballots are an invitation for fraud


Then show us the fraud, since we have had mailing ballotsfor decades. Show us this is more than you simply regurgitating the things you think you are supposed to say.


----------



## BWK

Otis Mayfield said:


> *Approximately 1.38 million voters have expressed their interest in voting by mail permanently. If presented to the people, a constitutional amendment to end the Article VII, Section 1 requirement of in-person voting is likely to be adopted. But a constitutional amendment must be presented to the people and adopted into our fundamental law before legislation authorizing no-excuse mail-in voting can 'be placed upon our statute books,'" the opinion said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonwealth Court rules mail-in voting unconstitutional
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania's mail-in voting law, Act 77, has been ruled unconstitutional by Commonwealth Court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wgal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This is what the real news is saying.
> 
> 1. Mail in voting is popular.
> 
> 2. The state constitution will have to be changed.
> 
> 3. People are more than willing to change the state constitution.


So they can cheat by preventing minorities from voting. Bad, dishonest, unamerican folks.


----------



## BWK

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then show us the fraud, since we have had mailing ballotsfor decades. Show us this is more than you simply regurgitating the things you think you are supposed to say.


He can't. He's a liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BWK said:


> He can't. He's a liar.


Indeed.

He is a poor actor.

He does not give two shits about mail in ballots or fraud. He adopted that talking point to do what these charlatans spend 90% of their time doing:

Obfuscating their true reasons and intentions.

They watched their cult leader get away with the same, poor acting. Now they proudly do it, too.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> No one is making voting more arduous and/or difficult to vote. It's actually the easiest thing a person can do these days, so all of a sudden corporations want to do their part eh ? Well if their current track record of censorship upon their platforms wasn't enough, and if their political biases wasn't so obvious, then I'd say that you have some good points, but we all know what's up, and what's been up for quite sometimes now.
> 
> If only you were right, otherwise about them just wanting to help, and it was them being authentic or genuine then ok, but when you see the huge conflicts of interest involved, then Houston we have a serious problem with these private entities involving themselves in our elections.


Not when you close down 1688 polling places in minority areas. Explain to me how it's easier? 

Plans to close all but one polling place in a rural Georgia county reverberate through a battleground state Show us how it is easier.


----------



## BWK

wamose said:


> Pa. is tired of ballot box stuffing with mail in votes. We're going back to the fair way. Of course, our commie state supreme court will overturn this decision so the US Supreme Court will have to decide in the end.


Tired of losing, or tired of not stopping minorities from voting? Or both?


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Yep, I was bouncing back and forth on the spelling of that word I'll admit. Simple word, but I'm old so give me a break...lol Thanks for the correction.. I sure ain't no where's near being a great spelling person, and in no ways a great literary, uhhhh so there's that but thank goodness I'm surrounded by all these scholarly people here.. ROTFLMBO.


I do the same thing. LOL!


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> There were over 1600 polling places shut down for the 2016 election and almost all of them were shutdown in the poor parts of town.  Poor means Minority.  That means that the voter fraud is higher on the Republican side than the Dem side.  You want your statement to be true, reopen those polling stations.


List those station's for us to look at, and the date's or reasoning behind those closings..  Thanks.


----------



## BWK

Golfing Gator said:


> Sorry, but I cannot ignore this any longer..  It is getting people to the POLLS, not POLES.  Once I could ignore as a typo, but not multiple times.


I'm bad about that myself.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> List those station's for us to look at, and the date's or reasoning behind those closings..  Thanks.











						Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy - The Leadership Conference Education Fund
					






					civilrights.org
				












						Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy
					

Common Dreams has been providing breaking news & views for the progressive community since 1997. We are independent, non-profit, advertising-free and 100% reader-supported. Our Mission: To inform. To inspire. To ignite change for the common good.




					www.commondreams.org
				




Republicans aren't going to tell you why they close these polls in minority areas. It's a given.


----------



## BWK

wamose said:


> Pa. is tired of ballot box stuffing with mail in votes. We're going back to the fair way. Of course, our commie state supreme court will overturn this decision so the US Supreme Court will have to decide in the end.


Open the polling places back up, instead of trying to cheat.


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> Tired of losing, or tired of not stopping minorities from voting? Or both?


Would you at least agree that Democrat's are engaging in election rigging in the country or have engaged in election rigging in the country ?? Is there truly anyone or any party totally innocent completely ??? We the people expect better, but living in la la land isn't going to fix anything. First we have to find out who has been the most egregious violators of these things. Asking for voter ID is a step in a more positive direction to ensure voter integrity, and the fight against that is very telling on who might be the most egregious violator's of voter election integrity.


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy - The Leadership Conference Education Fund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> civilrights.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy
> 
> 
> Common Dreams has been providing breaking news & views for the progressive community since 1997. We are independent, non-profit, advertising-free and 100% reader-supported. Our Mission: To inform. To inspire. To ignite change for the common good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.commondreams.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans aren't going to tell you why they close these polls in minority areas. It's a given.


What's your opinion on what constitutes a "given", because it doesn't help us in not knowing the reasoning ???


----------



## BWK

Golfing Gator said:


> I am sure you see it as stupid, you are one of those that thinks you are sooooo very different than those on the other side you hate so much.


Yea, and what is so different than the fact they are sore losers? Don't they use the same socialism  like roads, bridges, police, fire, schools, military, farm bills, and sports socialism like everyone else? The arrogance of how they think they are different is nauseating. They depend on government to survive. If those pussies didn't have all that socialism they'd be dead.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> Nope, you are wrong about that... You keep creating scenarios that were never an issue in the past, so why is that ? If an employee wants to vote, the poles are open long enough to accommodate them. Go early or go late, use a vacation day or just take the day off whatever, but it can be done by those wanting to vote, and it has been done forever without any problem's. Seems that huge struggle's are in play in order to change the system in certain ways, but are they good changes or changes that weaken the system, otherwise opening it up for fraud to take place ?? The accusations going back and forth are signaling that the interest of corporation's and political figures is huge when it comes to who is filling the seat's at the end of the day. Who knows, the people may have lost their voice's years ago. Keep trying though, because we might get a voice again or might not.


Huh?
There have always been issues. Voter suppression has been a tug of war for decades. 
what there has never been is any wide scale fraud. At the end of the day, the voter rolls are what they are regardless of the manner in which people vote. There simply is no way for anyone to manufacture enough phantom voters to change results without anyone noticing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

wamose said:


> Pa. is tired of ballot box stuffing with mail in votes. We're going back to the fair way. Of course, our commie state supreme court will overturn this decision so the US Supreme Court will have to decide in the end.


Stuffing with registered voters you mean. Like I said. It’s only an issue when you lose.


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> Yea, and what is so different than the fact they are sore losers? Don't they use the same socialism  like roads, bridges, police, fire, schools, military, farm bills, and sports socialism like everyone else? The arrogance of how they think they are different is nauseating. They depend on government to survive. If those pussies didn't have all that socialism they'd be dead.


Everything that has been built by working citizen's paying their taxes for those things, otherwise government only manages the allocation of the funds, but what we are seeing now is a government that wants control in ways that mimicks other socialists fascists states around the globe. It all depends on what a government is being represented by, otherwise that makes the difference in the control it wants.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Would you at least agree that Democrat's are engaging in election rigging in the country or have engaged in election rigging in the country ?? Is there truly anyone or any party totally innocent completely ??? We the people expect better, but living in la la land isn't going to fix anything. First we have to find out who has been the most egregious violators of these things. Asking for voter ID is a step in a more positive direction to ensure voter integrity, and the fight against that is very telling on who might be the most egregious violator's of voter election integrity.


If they did, I never saw it in the 2020 election. The only fraud to date that I have heard of since 2020 was with Republicans. They caught a handful of Republicans illegally voting. 

No one who I know of is against ID. That's a myth propped up by the Right. Most of the 400 voter suppression bills have nothing to do with ID. What does limiting mail in, early voting, polling places, and declaring victory when a state loses, have to do with ID? Please answer? So far, no one has. And I'm still waiting.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Everything that has been built by working citizen's paying their taxes for those things, otherwise government only manages the allocation of the funds,* but what we are seeing now is a government that wants control in ways that mimicks other socialists fascists states around the globe.* It all depends on what a government is being represented by, otherwise that makes the difference in the control it wants.



* but what we are seeing now is a government that wants control in ways that mimicks other socialists fascists states around the globe.  *Can you give us an example?


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> Huh?
> There have always been issues. Voter suppression has been a tug of war for decades.
> what there has never been is any wide scale fraud. At the end of the day, the voter rolls are what they are regardless of the manner in which people vote. There simply is no way for anyone to manufacture enough phantom voters to change results without anyone noticing.


Like I said, it goes back and forth. The things being seen today (border broken for a specific attempt at creating Democrat voter's), and every other hair brained in our face action taking place today, will soon tell the story about who is the most ill intent and who is not as bad with the balancing out of it all.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> What's your opinion on what constitutes a "given", because it doesn't help us in not knowing the reasoning ???


They want to cheat of course. Why? Because they know that winning is not an option without it. Closing 1688 polling places in minority areas is laughably obvious. No one with a functioning brain would ever think that it means anything else but to cheat.


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> If they did, I never saw it in the 2020 election. The only fraud to date that I have heard of since 2020 was with Republicans. They caught a handful of Republicans illegally voting.
> 
> No one who I know of is against ID. That's a myth propped up by the Right. Most of the 400 voter suppression bills have nothing to do with ID. What does limiting mail in, early voting, polling places, and declaring victory when a state loses, have to do with ID? Please answer? So far, no one has. And I'm still waiting.


Don't need but one issue at a time, and the biggest issue is something simple as voter integrity. Why so much fighting on that one issue ? It's very telling, and could be cancelling out the other's.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Like I said, it goes back and forth.* The things being seen today (border broken for a specific attempt at creating Democrat voter's),* and every other hair brained in our face action taking place today, will soon tell the story about who is the most ill intent and who is not as bad with the balancing out of it all.



*The things being seen today (border broken for a specific attempt at creating Democrat voter's),  *Why are you lying? There is no proof of that whatsoever. Where is your source for that conclusion? Do you have one? Of course not. It's totally made up.


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> They want to cheat of course. Why? Because they know that winning is not an option without it. Closing 1688 polling places in minority areas is laughably obvious. No one with a functioning brain would ever think that it means anything else but to cheat.


Ok if your opinion is correct, then what are the Democrat's doing that is also wrong concerning the voter integrity issue ? If you can't go there, then you are a one sided hack or shill who is misrepresenting the American voter here.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Don't need but one issue at a time, and the biggest issue is something simple as voter integrity. Why so much fighting on that one issue ? It's very telling, and could be cancelling out the other's.


* Most of the 400 voter suppression bills have nothing to do with ID. What does limiting mail in, early voting, polling places, and declaring victory when a state loses, have to do with ID? Please answer? So far, no one has. And I'm still waiting.  *Explain in detail how this has anything to do with voter integrity?


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> *The things being seen today (border broken for a specific attempt at creating Democrat voter's),  *Why are you lying? There is no proof of that whatsoever. Where is your source for that conclusion? Do you have one? Of course not. It's totally made up.


Will just have to let it all play out, because there is a reasoning for it all, and so all we as citizen's can do is to follow the reports, and then let the best fact's win.


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> * Most of the 400 voter suppression bills have nothing to do with ID. What does limiting mail in, early voting, polling places, and declaring victory when a state loses, have to do with ID? Please answer? So far, no one has. And I'm still waiting.  *Explain in detail how this has anything to do with voter integrity?


You calling them voter suppression bills doesn't make them so.... Around and around we go.. lol


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Ok if your opinion is correct, then what are the Democrat's doing that is also wrong concerning the voter integrity issue ? If you can't go there, then you are a one sided hack or shill who is misrepresenting the American voter here.


"If my opinion is correct?"   That's funny. Dude, just watch what they do, not what they say. That proves I'm correct.

Democrats aren't in need for your so called voter integrity schemes. We had a fair election, and so, integrity was maintained. 

When you say "if I can't go there", where do you expect me to go exactly? Condemn a squeaky clean election? I'm not going to do that, and you have no reason to go there either. 

You want to believe there was something wrong in this last election. That's your problem.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Will just have to let it all play out, because there is a reasoning for it all, and so all we as citizen's can do is to follow the reports, and then let the best fact's win.


So the answer is "NO" right? You do not have a source for your conclusion. Am I right? Yes or no? If you are going to be honest, you must answer? If you do not, your brain is immediately telling you that you are being dishonest. The question is, are you brave enough to let your brain tell you the truth on this forum?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> Like I said, it goes back and forth. The things being seen today (border broken for a specific attempt at creating Democrat voter's), and every other hair brained in our face action taking place today, will soon tell the story about who is the most ill intent and who is not as bad with the balancing out of it all.


What’s broken is your perception.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> You calling them voter suppression bills doesn't make them so.... Around and around we go.. lol


I asked you where is the integrity "EXACTLY" in those bills? You didn't do that. I can call an apple tree a Peach tree all day, but until I prove it, my words mean nothing. Do you not understand that?


----------



## BWK

Hutch Starskey said:


> What’s broken is your perception.


Sounds like he doesn't have a clue, "ON PURPOSE."


----------



## BWK

Hutch Starskey said:


> What’s broken is your perception.


And I think he hauled ass.   That stove was getting hot.


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then show us the fraud, since we have had mailing ballotsfor decades. Show us this is more than you simply regurgitating the things you think you are supposed to say.


Take your conservatives-are-stupid mem somewhere else

I’m not a lib who has to rely on someone else to tell me what to think

I know that democrats struggle with unmotivated slugs who are too lazy to vote unless someone hands them a ballot and a carton of Kools and says “sign here”


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> You calling them voter suppression bills doesn't make them so.... Around and around we go.. lol


Where's the integrity? Still asking?


----------



## Maxnovax

Trump wins 99% of the counties if you end mail in ballots


----------



## Hutch Starskey

BWK said:


> Sounds like he doesn't have a clue, "ON PURPOSE."


That seems to be the game. Their only play really.


----------



## BWK

Mac-7 said:


> Take your conservatives-are-stupid mem somewhere else
> 
> I’m not a lib who has to rely on someone else to tell me what to think
> 
> I know that democrats struggle with unmotivated slugs who are too lazy to vote unless someone hands them a ballot and a carton of Kools and says “sign here”


You must. You weren't able to answer his questions about fraud.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Trump wins 99% of the counties if you end mail in ballots


Which would be cheating, because of all the poll closings. Did I fix it for you?


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Which would be cheating, because of all the poll closings. Did I fix it for you?


If they close change your gov Vote for a Republican like Ron DeSantis


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Maxnovax said:


> Trump wins 99% of the counties if you end mail in ballots


Uh huh. By suppressing votes. The desperate play of losers.


----------



## Mac-7

BWK said:


> You must. You weren't able to answer his questions about fraud.


Meaning you want names as if I’m a fly on the wall in the hood when the sham takes place?

sorry

I good but not that good


----------



## BWK

Hutch Starskey said:


> That seems to be the game. Their only play really.


It's the only play. They have no bargaining chips to debate with. These threads, one after the other, have been nothing but a brick wall for Trump fans.


----------



## BWK

Mac-7 said:


> Meaning you want names as if I’m a fly on the wall in the hood when the sham takes place?
> 
> sorry
> 
> I good but not that good


Mr. distraction, no one asked you for names. Already running from this debate I see. I thought you didn't need someone to tell you how to think? 

How about just prove voter fraud? Can you? And no one will tell you how to think either? We are waiting?


----------



## BWK

Mac-7 said:


> Meaning you want names as if I’m a fly on the wall in the hood when the sham takes place?
> 
> sorry
> 
> I good but not that good


"Fly on the wall in the hood?"  You obviously have some serious racism problems.


----------



## Maxnovax

Hutch Starskey said:


> Uh huh. By suppressing votes. The desperate play of losers.


People still can access the way to vote


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said "China did everything right"

He is not an American. Do not engage him in debates until he admits as such.

Thank you


----------



## otto105

wamose said:


> Pa. is tired of ballot box stuffing with mail in votes. We're going back to the fair way. Of course, our commie state supreme court will overturn this decision so the US Supreme Court will have to decide in the end.


Why would the fascist supreme court rule on a state issue?


----------



## Mac-7

BWK said:


> Mr. distraction, no one asked you for names. Already running from this debate I see. I thought you didn't need someone to tell you how to think?
> 
> How about just prove voter fraud? Can you? And no one will tell you how to think either? We are waiting?


I gave you the blueprint for fraud

thats more than enough to taint the whole idea


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Maxnovax said:


> People still can access the way to vote


More people have access when they can request a ballot at home. As we have seen. That’s what you don’t like.


----------



## Mac-7

BWK said:


> "Fly on the wall in the hood?"  You obviously have some serious racism problems.


You play the race card when there is some fact you want to hide

this is obviously one of those times


----------



## Maxnovax

Hutch Starskey said:


> More people have access when they can request a ballot at home. As we have seen. That’s what you don’t like.


Well Next time to get that opportunity to vote by mail don’t cheat! See how that works


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Maxnovax said:


> Well Next time to get that opportunity to vote by mail don’t cheat! See how that works


Who cheated in PA with mail ballots?


----------



## Maxnovax

Hutch Starskey said:


> Who cheated in PA with mail ballots?


Who stole the truck with 250,000 ballots on it headed to Pennsylvania?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Maxnovax said:


> Who stole the truck with 250,000 ballots on it headed to Pennsylvania?


I don’t speak tard. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Maxnovax

Hutch Starskey said:


> I don’t speak tard. Can you elaborate?


You never heard about a truck that was stolen in New Jersey headed to Pennsylvania with 280,000 ballots on it? Wow your in for a shocker lol


----------



## Vrenn

beagle9 said:


> List those station's for us to look at, and the date's or reasoning behind those closings..  Thanks.



sure thing.  But that is one huge request for a simple Message Board.  But how about  I post something that links to the actions and legal parts.

*Democracy Diverted*

What you believe to be hard to find and post is in that pdf.  But there has been many times the 1688 closed across the nation.  We lost 2 in 2014 around here.


----------



## Meister

Vrenn said:


> sure thing.  But that is one huge request for a simple Message Board.  But how about  I post something that links to the actions and legal parts.
> 
> *Democracy Diverted*
> 
> What you believe to be hard to find and post is in that pdf.  But there has been many times the 1688 closed across the nation.  We lost 2 in 2014 around here.


Link doesn't work.


----------



## Vrenn

Meister said:


> Link doesn't work.



Oops, it does now.  Thank you for pointing it out so quickly.
*Democracy Diverted*


----------



## otto105

Maxnovax said:


> You never heard about a truck that was stolen in New Jersey headed to Pennsylvania with 280,000 ballots on it? Wow your in for a shocker lol


Yeah, it was a lie.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/inve...269a7c-2364-11eb-8599-406466ad1b8e_story.html


----------



## Maxnovax

otto105 said:


> Yeah, it was a lie.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/inve...269a7c-2364-11eb-8599-406466ad1b8e_story.html


That link said nothing about a truck lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Like I said, it goes back and forth. The things being seen today (border broken for a specific attempt at creating Democrat voter's), and every other hair brained in our face action taking place today, will soon tell the story about who is the most ill intent and who is not as bad with the balancing out of it all.


Enough of this embarrassing tapdancing.

DO YOU or DO YOU NOT want as many people to vote as easily as possible?


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> "If my opinion is correct?"   That's funny. Dude, just watch what they do, not what they say. That proves I'm correct.
> 
> Democrats aren't in need for your so called voter integrity schemes. We had a fair election, and so, integrity was maintained.
> 
> When you say "if I can't go there", where do you expect me to go exactly? Condemn a squeaky clean election? I'm not going to do that, and you have no reason to go there either.
> 
> You want to believe there was something wrong in this last election. That's your problem.


Your closed mindedness on the issue reeks of partisanship/hackery, and your unsubstantiated claim's still go unanswered along with every other claim that is made on an equal basis, so there is no debating anything with you on any give and/or take way, but of course not because you are a political biased hack.

Take the attempt's at ensuring that our election's are safe and lawful, and you are against this ? Why ?

Tell ya what, let's go bill by bill that is in proposal of, and you tell me what's wrong with them or what it is that would be crooked about them.

Let's start with "Voter ID", and you tell me why you think it's wrong, and why compliance can't be achieved by all Americans that want to vote ??


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> I asked you where is the integrity "EXACTLY" in those bills? You didn't do that. I can call an apple tree a Peach tree all day, but until I prove it, my words mean nothing. Do you not understand that?


You don't know the meaning of integrity ??


----------



## beagle9

Im


BWK said:


> And I think he hauled ass.   That stove was getting hot.


I'mmm baaaaack...  lol 

This ain't my only life... lol


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> Your closed mindedness on the issue reeks of partisanship/hackery, and your unsubstantiated claim's still go unanswered along with every other claim that is made on an equal basis, so there is no debating anything with you on any give and/or take way, but of course not because you are a political biased hack.
> 
> Take the attempt's at ensuring that our election's are safe and lawful, and you are against this ? Why ?
> 
> Tell ya what, let's go bill by bill that is in proposal of, and you tell me what's wrong with them or what it is that would be crooked about them.
> 
> Let's start with "Voter ID", and you tell me why you think it's wrong, and why compliance can't be achieved by all Americans that want to vote ??


Was voter ID intended to correct a non-existent problem or was it too provide a way to make voting harder?

When a voter ID law was passed in PA some years back a republic pol claimed it would deliver the state to GWB. 

Why would republics see voter ID bills that way?


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> sure thing.  But that is one huge request for a simple Message Board.  But how about  I post something that links to the actions and legal parts.
> 
> *Democracy Diverted*
> 
> What you believe to be hard to find and post is in that pdf.  But there has been many times the 1688 closed across the nation.  We lost 2 in 2014 around here.





otto105 said:


> Was voter ID intended to correct a non-existent problem or was it too provide a way to make voting harder?
> 
> When a voter ID law was passed in PA some years back a republic pol claimed it would deliver the state to GWB.
> 
> Why would republics see voter ID bills that way?


It matters not why anything is proposed or why any idea is criticized when it can work equally for both sides. Tell us why voter ID is wrong headed when both sides have the opportunity to use it equally ??? Now if it is hoped that it would stop voter's from voting because they won't get one, then who is not getting an ID or who can't get an ID, and why is that a problem for educated American's to get an ID, if they feel that they have enough sense to vote in an election ?? Sounds to me like the Democrat's are fearful that they won't be able to run a scam to have potential illegal voter's to vote if ID is enforced.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> It matters not why anything is proposed or why any idea is criticized when it can work equally for both sides. Tell us why voter ID is wrong headed when both sides have the opportunity to use it equally ??? Now if it is hoped that it would stop voter's from voting because they won't get one, then who is not getting an ID or who can't get an ID, and why is that a problem for educated American's to get an ID, if they feel that they have enough sense to vote in an election ?? Sounds to me like the Democrat's are fearful that they won't be able to run a scam to have potential illegal voter's to vote if ID is enforced.


What scam are you referring too? What proof of a scam can you show?

Voter ID was pushed to aid republic efforts to deny people a vote.


----------



## Vrenn

beagle9 said:


> It matters not why anything is proposed or why any idea is criticized when it can work equally for both sides. Tell us why voter ID is wrong headed when both sides have the opportunity to use it equally ??? Now if it is hoped that it would stop voter's from voting because they won't get one, then who is not getting an ID or who can't get an ID, and why is that a problem for educated American's to get an ID, if they feel that they have enough sense to vote in an election ?? Sounds to me like the Democrat's are fearful that they won't be able to run a scam to have potential illegal voter's to vote if ID is enforced.



Because the majority of the US Population are God Fearing, Legal people.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> What scam are you referring too? What proof of a scam can you show?
> 
> Voter ID was pushed to aid republic efforts to deny people a vote.


You still haven't said why you are against voter ID. Voter ID is and should be required for all Americans to vote, hell I thought that this was the way it was anyways in this country...  I'm shocked that we are visiting these things now, so undoubtedly it was a trust thing for years that people had their ID's when voting. What changed ?


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> Because the majority of the US Population are God Fearing, Legal people.


Oh yeah, then where did all those illegal's go ?


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> You never heard about a truck that was stolen in New Jersey headed to Pennsylvania with 280,000 ballots on it? Wow your in for a shocker lol


   So, when was that, about 14 months ago? You would think they would know something by now.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> So, when was that, about 14 months ago? You would think they would know something by now.


I know hope you like sticker shock when trump is back in the White House lol


----------



## otto105

Maxnovax said:


> I know hope you like sticker shock when trump is back in the White House lol



Is he taking a citizens tour? Before jail?


----------



## Maxnovax

otto105 said:


> Is he taking a citizens tour? Before jail?


No he was elected by the ppl to be president


----------



## otto105

Maxnovax said:


> No he was elected by the ppl to be president


Yup, one term.


----------



## Maxnovax

otto105 said:


> Yup, one term.


Lol like I said sticker shock


----------



## otto105

Maxnovax said:


> Lol like I said sticker shock


And only one term.


----------



## Maxnovax

otto105 said:


> And only one term.


----------



## otto105

Maxnovax said:


> View attachment 598120


What are you claiming has been proven?


----------



## Maxnovax

otto105 said:


> What are you claiming has been proven?


It’s on video lol


----------



## otto105

Maxnovax said:


> It’s on video lol



And that video proves what?


----------



## Maxnovax

otto105 said:


> And that video proves what?


Lol are you suffering from this much tds you can’t handle trump won


----------



## otto105

Maxnovax said:


> Lol are you suffering from this much tds you can’t handle trump won


2016 is history boi.


----------



## Maxnovax

otto105 said:


> 2016 is history boi.


2016-2020,, probably win 2024 if granted by congress .. we need him


----------



## otto105

Maxnovax said:


> 2016-2020,, probably win 2024 if granted by congress .. we need him



If granted by Congress? 

And no.


----------



## Maxnovax

otto105 said:


> If granted by Congress?
> 
> And no.


Well he’s been obstructed so much he deserves a good 6 years


----------



## otto105

Maxnovax said:


> Well he’s been obstructed so much he deserves a good 6 years



Meh


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> I know hope you like sticker shock when trump is back in the White House lol


Like that's got anything to do with your lost ballots you can't find. Dude, you're a fucking trip. You're how old?


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Lol are you suffering from this much tds you can’t handle trump won


You talk like an ignorant kid. They must pay you to post stupid shit on this forum?


----------



## BWK

otto105 said:


> 2016 is history boi.


He's mental.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Like that's got anything to do with your lost ballots you can't find. Dude, you're a fucking trip. You're how old?


Why is this so hard for you to deal with that he won.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Why is this so hard for you to deal with that he won.


You're a troll. Go back to your room now.


----------



## Colin norris

1srelluc said:


> About time but it will be put on hold during a appeal.
> 
> _A statewide court on Friday declared that Pennsylvania's expansive two-year-old mail-in voting law is unconstitutional, agreeing with challenges by Republicans.
> 
> The decision, by a five-judge Commonwealth Court panel of three Republicans and two Democrats, would be put on hold immediately if Gov. Tom Wolf's administration files an appeal to the state Supreme Court as promised.
> 
> "The Administration will immediately appeal this decision to the state Supreme Court and today’s lower court ruling will have no immediate effect on mail-in voting pending a final decision on the appeal," Wolf's office said in a statement.
> 
> Still, the decision throws Pennsylvania's voting laws into doubt as the presidential battleground state's voters prepare to elect a new governor and a new U.S. senator in 2022.
> 
> Just over 2.5 million people voted under the law's expansion of mail-in voting in 2020's presidential election, most of them Democrats, out of 6.9 million total cast.
> 
> Pennsylvania Court: Mail-In Voting Law Unconstitutional_


Let me guess. The Democrat judges didn't agree so you interpret it as basically unanimous. How did I know that. 

When the constitution was written it made no mention of  mail in ballots. That's coincidental.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Maxnovax said:


> You never heard about a truck that was stolen in New Jersey headed to Pennsylvania with 280,000 ballots on it? Wow your in for a shocker lol


Never. 
Why would there be 280k PA ballots in NJ?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> Your closed mindedness on the issue reeks of partisanship/hackery, and your unsubstantiated claim's still go unanswered along with every other claim that is made on an equal basis, so there is no debating anything with you on any give and/or take way, but of course not because you are a political biased hack.
> 
> Take the attempt's at ensuring that our election's are safe and lawful, and you are against this ? Why ?
> 
> Tell ya what, let's go bill by bill that is in proposal of, and you tell me what's wrong with them or what it is that would be crooked about them.
> 
> Let's start with "Voter ID", and you tell me why you think it's wrong, and why compliance can't be achieved by all Americans that want to vote ??


What’s unsubstantiated is your claims that previous elections were not safe and lawful.

voter ID? 
You mean standards like a hunting or fishing license is acceptable but a university student ID or a HUD ID is not?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

otto105 said:


> What scam are you referring too? What proof of a scam can you show?
> 
> Voter ID was pushed to aid republic efforts to deny people a vote.


Indeed.









						What Effect Will Shuttering Alabama DMV Offices Have on Black Voters?
					

The state has a strict voter ID law, yet more than 30 offices, many of them across the “Black Belt,” are set to close.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## BWK

Hutch Starskey said:


> Never.
> Why would there be 280k PA ballots in NJ?


I think, since mail-in is unconstitutional, so are poll closings in minority areas. Time to take these folks to court.


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> What’s unsubstantiated is your claims that previous elections were not safe and lawful.
> 
> voter ID?
> You mean standards like a hunting or fishing license is acceptable but a university student ID or a HUD ID is not?


What's a HUD ID ? Campus IDs are for campuses, not election's.


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> I think, since mail-in is unconstitutional, so are poll closings in minority areas. Time to take these folks to court.


Got for it...  That's your civil duty and freedom to do so if you think that wrong doing is a foot. In fact why haven't you done so before now, otherwise why the build up ? It's because when something affects your team, then you want to dig through stuff that you already had given a pass on, but now you see something as a problem eh ? Can't you see how politically partisan you are ?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> What's a HUD ID ? Campus IDs are for campuses, not election's.


Sporting licenses are for hunting and fishing. Your point?


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Got for it...  That's your civil duty and freedom to do so if you think that wrong doing is a foot. In fact why haven't you done so before now, otherwise why the build up ? It's because when something affects your team, then you want to dig through stuff that you already had given a pass on, but now you see something as a problem eh ? Can't you see how politically partisan you are ?


THE DOJ is doing something about it. They are suing Texas over some of their suppression laws.


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sporting licenses are for hunting and fishing. Your point?


Yep, and it's super simple to get any of them.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Why is this so hard for you to deal with that he won.


Right, Sedition 101, and Trump won. Got it. I know this is way above your pay grade, but maybe there is an adult in your family who can explain it to you;


----------



## Vrenn

BWK said:


> Right, Sedition 101, and Trump won. Got it. I know this is way above your pay grade, but maybe there is an adult in your family who can explain it to you;



Look for arrests.  Our Rumpster County Clerk just got arrested as in behind bars.  They are starting in prosecuting her and her cronies.  And it had to do with Records for the County Election.  It sounds like the "RINOs" are starting to wake back up and say, "Enough" like they should have done 5 years ago.  The problem with Rumpsters, if you allow them to get away with something, they will move on to something else and expect you to allow them to get away with that as well.


----------



## BWK

Vrenn said:


> Look for arrests.  Our Rumpster County Clerk just got arrested as in behind bars.  They are starting in prosecuting her and her cronies.  And it had to do with Records for the County Election.  It sounds like the "RINOs" are starting to wake back up and say, "Enough" like they should have done 5 years ago.  The problem with Rumpsters, if you allow them to get away with something, they will move on to something else and expect you to allow them to get away with that as well.


I think we will see a lot in the coming weeks. Too many people doing too much crime.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> Yep, and it's super simple to get any of them.


Why should an out of state student be forced to get a license in a state where they don’t drive or have a car registered?
Proof of attendance at school and the required residency time should be all that’s required to vote.
My point was parsing the type of ID is in itself suppression.You made no point. Probably because you know there is only one reason to play those ID games and there’s no defense for it.


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> Look for arrests.  Our Rumpster County Clerk just got arrested as in behind bars.  They are starting in prosecuting her and her cronies.  And it had to do with Records for the County Election.  It sounds like the "RINOs" are starting to wake back up and say, "Enough" like they should have done 5 years ago.  The problem with Rumpsters, if you allow them to get away with something, they will move on to something else and expect you to allow them to get away with that as well.


Arrest any wrong doer's you want to, but they better be guilty. No one fears the leftist on such matter's. One assumes that the system is corrupt, and that it's full of thieves and robber's, and one might be right to some degree, but don't ever think that the American people aren't for justice no matter who it involves.


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> Why should an out of state student be forced to get a license in a state where they don’t drive or have a car registered?
> Proof of attendance at school and the required residency time should be all that’s required to vote.
> My point was parsing the type of ID is in itself suppression.You made no point. Probably because you know there is only one reason to play those ID games and there’s no defense for it.


Any of these things are easily addressed in the proper ways, but to use them as excuses in not making sure that the elections are done for all Americans with integrity doesn't cut it. Try harder or just wake up finally, and know that everyone for the most part wants election integrity.


----------



## Vrenn

Hutch Starskey said:


> Why should an out of state student be forced to get a license in a state where they don’t drive or have a car registered?
> Proof of attendance at school and the required residency time should be all that’s required to vote.
> My point was parsing the type of ID is in itself suppression.You made no point. Probably because you know there is only one reason to play those ID games and there’s no defense for it.



IN reality, that student should be voting in their home state.  Mail-in 
Voting may be needed.


----------



## Vrenn

beagle9 said:


> Arrest any wrong doer's you want to, but they better be guilty. No one fears the leftist on such matter's. One assumes that the system is corrupt, and that it's full of thieves and robber's, and one might be right to some degree, but don't ever think that the American people aren't for justice no matter who it involves.



Funny you bring up the Left.  In this county, it's the right that are pushing for her arrest and conviction.  At what point does the right just say, enough and stop tolerating this nonsense.


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> Funny you bring up the Left.  In this county, it's the right that are pushing for her arrest and conviction.  At what point does the right just say, enough and stop tolerating this nonsense.


People need to get voter ID that identifies them as registered voters, and then just move on. Quit believing the lie's that people are saying such as black's or minorities can't get ID. That's ridiculous and everyone knows it including the black's or minorities.


----------



## Vrenn

beagle9 said:


> People need to get voter ID that identifies them as registered voters, and then just move on. Quit believing the lie's that people are saying such as black's or minorities can't get ID. That's ridiculous and everyone knows it including the black's or minorities.



You were doing so well until the last few words.  You went from sounding fair to a bigot.  You should have stopped with your opening statement, racist.  It's not just blacks and minorities.  It's also students, poor whites, dislocated Americans, overseas Americans, Military and more.


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> You were doing so well until the last few words.  You went from sounding fair to a bigot.  You should have stopped with your opening statement, racist.  It's not just blacks and minorities.  It's also students, poor whites, dislocated Americans, overseas Americans, Military and more.


Throwing the race card eh ? It's the only thing you moonbats can do.... The black's are the one's being used by the white leftist liberals as the excuse for not getting ID's for the most part. Biden has used rhetoric such as civil war, Jim crow, voter suppression, they want to put y'all back in chain's etc, etc.

Don't give me this lame bull crap that all of a sudden I must have fell and hit my head because white leftist liberal democrat's don't use the black struggle in everyday race baiting politics, otherwise in order to get it's way. That was a pathetic attempt on your part to try and paint someone a racist with dirt on your parties hands. Good grief.

Muddying the waters don't help you in the debate.


----------



## Vrenn

beagle9 said:


> Throwing the race card eh ? It's the only thing you moonbats can do.... The black's are the one's being used by the white leftist liberals as the excuse for not getting ID's for the most part. Biden has used rhetoric such as civil war, Jim crow, voter suppression, they want to put y'all back in chain's etc, etc.
> 
> Don't give me this lame bull crap that all of a sudden I must have fell and hit my head because white leftist liberal democrat's don't use the black struggle in everyday race baiting politics, otherwise in order to get it's way. That was a pathetic attempt on your part to try and paint someone a racist with dirt on your parties hands. Good grief.
> 
> Muddying the waters don't help you in the debate.



You made the original racist statement.  Now you are not owning up to it.  Figures, Rumpster.  Most of you domestic terrorists and traitors won't.


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> You made the original racist statement.  Now you are not owning up to it.  Figures, Rumpster.  Most of you domestic terrorists and traitors won't.


So you have been reduced to being idiotic now..  Figures...  No one can debate with you leftist in a decent manor because first you have to have it in you to be decent and smart, but you've missed the boat for both of those characteristics as you now have proven.


----------



## Vrenn

beagle9 said:


> So you have been reduced to being idiotic now..  Figures...  No one can debate with you leftist in a decent manor because first you have to have it in you to be decent and smart, but you've missed the boat for both of those characteristics as you now have proven.



You really have a bad case of dumbass.  I am a Conservative and many of us are fed up with you Rumpster domestic terrorist traitors.  I live in a deep red area and we are no longer trying to cover for your sorry asses.  I am from the Tina Peters and Lauren Baubert area.  Here is how we treat you domestic terrorists now.


​


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> Any of these things are easily addressed in the proper ways, but to use them as excuses in not making sure that the elections are done for all Americans with integrity doesn't cut it. Try harder or just wake up finally, and know that everyone for the most part wants election integrity.


You’re using them as an excuse. That’s the entire point. There’s no need for any ID nonsense to begin with. Unless of course you wish to apply a burden that previously did not exist. In the name of “election integrity”.  A straw man. There’s no evidence that elections have been otherwise corrupt in any way. Just a narrative with the sole purpose of giving you cover to create burdens to voting.  A tactic that’s weak, disgusting and unAmerican.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Vrenn said:


> IN reality, that student should be voting in their home state.  Mail-in
> Voting may be needed.


Not really. Residency requirements are usually only six months before voting. A young person is at school for years at a time. Some living there year round. A student shouldn’t need to do absentee to vote in a national election.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> People need to get voter ID that identifies them as registered voters, and then just move on. Quit believing the lie's that people are saying such as black's or minorities can't get ID. That's ridiculous and everyone knows it including the black's or minorities.


The voter rolls show them to be registered voters. The ID simply verifies their identity. Limiting the type of ID required limits voting to those who have it or to those who now must overcome a burden to voting that previously did not exist. A burden, BTW that those who claim fraud never are required to prove to overcome.


----------



## Vrenn

Hutch Starskey said:


> Not really. Residency requirements are usually only six months before voting. A young person is at school for years at a time. Some living there year round. A student shouldn’t need to do absentee to vote in a national election.



I have time in the Military on long visits overseas and time as a sat. student.  You have the option to maintain your drivers license from your home state.  Until you change that, you are NOT eligible to vote in the sat state.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Vrenn said:


> I have time in the Military on long visits overseas and time as a sat. student.  You have the option to maintain your drivers license from your home state.  Until you change that, you are NOT eligible to vote in the sat state.


That is simply not true. There is no requirement to be a driver in order to vote. That’s an ID law and not a voter law.


----------



## BWK

Vrenn said:


> I have time in the Military on long visits overseas and time as a sat. student.  You have the option to maintain your drivers license from your home state.  Until you change that, you are NOT eligible to vote in the sat state.


As long as you have an address in your home state you can.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> People need to get voter ID that identifies them as registered voters, and then just move on. Quit believing the lie's that people are saying such as black's or minorities can't get ID. That's ridiculous and everyone knows it including the black's or minorities.


How does reducing early voting, eliminating Sunday voting, Closing polls early, closing 1688 polling places in minority areas, electors choosing the candidate they want when that candidate doesn't have enough votes to win, depriving people of water in long lines, help a voter with ID, "just move on?"

Voting Laws Roundup: December 2021  These are Republican bills. If everyone of these bills is approved, what good is an ID to vote?


----------



## BWK

Vrenn said:


> Look for arrests.  Our Rumpster County Clerk just got arrested as in behind bars.  They are starting in prosecuting her and her cronies.  And it had to do with Records for the County Election.  It sounds like the "RINOs" are starting to wake back up and say, "Enough" like they should have done 5 years ago.  The problem with Rumpsters, if you allow them to get away with something, they will move on to something else and expect you to allow them to get away with that as well.


I'm glad there are conservatives who are standing up for what is right. It gives me hope. We do need a conservative party in this country for sure. I think Trump has taken so many people from the party and pushed the good of the conservative party off the cliff. It's great to know there are those like yourself who understand the difference, who want to maintain the good it can do. Thanks!


----------



## Vrenn

Hutch Starskey said:


> That is simply not true. There is no requirement to be a driver in order to vote. That’s an ID law and not a voter law.



And what am I going to use to prove I am eligible to register to vote?  I am not saying you have to but the option is left open.  I was stationed in North Carolina, carried a Colorado DL, Colorado Car Insurance and was registered to vote in Colorado.  Yes, I had the option to change all my info to NC but that would have cost me a couple of hundred for insurance.


----------



## Vrenn

BWK said:


> As long as you have an address in your home state you can.



In the military, a home state address is not a necessity.  Same goes for Student attending colleges overseas.  Instead of a home address, you have a home of record which is the county seat.


----------



## Vrenn

BWK said:


> I'm glad there are conservatives who are standing up for what is right. It gives me hope. We do need a conservative party in this country for sure. I think Trump has taken so many people from the party and pushed the good of the conservative party off the cliff. It's great to know there are those like yourself who understand the difference, who want to maintain the good it can do. Thanks!



I follow the greatest "Conservative" President EVER, I Like Ike.
Republican Party Platforms​


----------



## BWK

Vrenn said:


> I follow the greatest "Conservative" President EVER, I Like Ike.
> Republican Party Platforms​


Yep, I liked him as well. He was a Republican with good intentions. I'd vote for him today if he were running.


----------



## Vrenn

BWK said:


> Yep, I liked him as well. He was a Republican with good intentions. I'd vote for him today if he were running.



Almost every public works we take for granted today comes from that time period.


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> You really have a bad case of dumbass.  I am a Conservative and many of us are fed up with you Rumpster domestic terrorist traitors.  I live in a deep red area and we are no longer trying to cover for your sorry asses.  I am from the Tina Peters and Lauren Baubert area.  Here is how we treat you domestic terrorists now.
> 
> 
> ​


No way you are a conservative, so stop your lying... You've come out against to many conservative talking points and ops on this site, so go blow that smoke in someone else's face.


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> How does reducing early voting, eliminating Sunday voting, Closing polls early, closing 1688 polling places in minority areas, electors choosing the candidate they want when that candidate doesn't have enough votes to win, depriving people of water in long lines, help a voter with ID, "just move on?"
> 
> Voting Laws Roundup: December 2021  These are Republican bills. If everyone of these bills is approved, what good is an ID to vote?


If you are correct, and you have issues with any bill or law then of course fight against it, but creating a vast conspiracy isn't working to correct or stop any bills or law's, otherwise to be based on discrepancies found in the bill's or law's put forward, but what it does reek of is agenda's. If something doesn't work for or is against an agenda, then the usual suspects arrive on scene to poke holes in the boat even if the majority of people on the boat would be in agreement with the bill or law being proposed. Sinking the U.S. has become the leftist agenda, but why ? Many reasons have been shouted from the rooftops by radical activist, but we as a nation must retain order against the new radical agenda seekers, and if that means passing responsible bills and law's that protect American elections from the radical activist agenda seeker's, then so be it.


----------



## Vrenn

beagle9 said:


> No way you are a conservative, so stop your lying... You've come out against to many conservative talking points and ops on this site, so go blow that smoke in someone else's face.



I Like Ike.  This is before the conservatives sold their souls. YOU are not a conservative.  You are a Rumpster.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Hutch Starskey said:


> That is simply not true. There is no requirement to be a driver in order to vote. That’s an ID law and not a voter law.



To register to vote you have to prove residency.  Most states I have been in do not accept Dorm room addresses as such.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> If you are correct, and you have issues with any bill or law then of course fight against it, but creating a vast conspiracy isn't working to correct or stop any bills or law's, otherwise to be based on discrepancies found in the bill's or law's put forward, but what it does reek of is agenda's. If something doesn't work for or is against an agenda, then the usual suspects arrive on scene to poke holes in the boat even if the majority of people on the boat would be in agreement with the bill or law being proposed. Sinking the U.S. has become the leftist agenda, but why ? Many reasons have been shouted from the rooftops by radical activist, but we as a nation must retain order against the new radical agenda seekers, and if that means passing responsible bills and law's that protect American elections from the radical activist agenda seeker's, then so be it.


What do you mean "if I'm correct?"   You don't know about these bills? If you don't, you either haven't been looking, or you don't want to know. Right now it's around 440 bills. How is challenging these suppression bills, sinking the U.S.? 

The problem here is you, and the willful ignorance of a cult that was once a party.

By the way, what is the radical agenda of the Left? What are the specifics? And can you prove those specifics?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Golfing Gator said:


> To register to vote you have to prove residency.  Most states I have been in do not accept Dorm room addresses as such.


We are talking about the forms of ID required to vote. Obviously if a student has a current ID and   Is enrolled at a public university,  it should be easy to prove residency.


----------



## basquebromance

/thread


----------



## beagle9

Vrenn said:


> I Like Ike.  This is before the conservatives sold their souls. YOU are not a conservative.  You are a Rumpster.


And Trump new where the pulse of America was, and it was and still is in conservatism. So Trump decided in life to play for the winning team, and that brought about him leaning towards conservatism, and representing conservatism. This drove the left into madness. TDS is real.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> And Trump new where the pulse of America was, and it was and still is in conservatism. So Trump decided in life to play for the winning team, and that brought about him leaning towards conservatism, and representing conservatism. This drove the left into madness. TDS is real.


Trump doesn't give two shits about conservatism. He only cares about *myselfism. *


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> Trump doesn't give two shits about conservatism. He only cares about *myselfism. *


Yeah well his record contradicts your assessment, so deal with that.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Yeah well his record contradicts your assessment, so deal with that.


No it doesn't. Not at all. Trumps record is a reflection of himself. Which is why he lied to us about covid.


----------



## beagle9

BWK said:


> No it doesn't. Not at all. Trumps record is a reflection of himself. Which is why he lied to us about covid.


You must be looking at your reflection in the mirror maybe, because Trump was spot on with the American people. He gave them their choice for freedom, but with precautions as he worked for solution's to the problem. Hell he even got COVID, but it didn't stop him from working for the people as soon as he got better. Then he said that he wanted all of us to get what he got (regeneron), but the left wasn't having us get anything except what they promoted regardless of the death toll.


----------

